# Craftsman Bungalow Restoration



## gizmodyne

* Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*

*Introducing the Money Pit*
I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
a) involve wood
b) require tools
c) got me into woodworking

In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married. 
We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."

We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.

After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!









A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.

No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….

We loved it.

Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


----------



## fred

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


The best real estate investment is to buy the worst house in the best neighborhood. I know "bungalow heaven" and it is a great neighborhood. Congratulations.

I am looking forward to your continuing series. And pics of course.

Gee, some of your projects at the house might qualify as outdoor projects for the summer challenge.


----------



## jspelbring

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


It sounds like we have similar stories. We moved from the Chicago 'burbs to the other end of the state - Metro East Illinois, just outside of St. Louis, and wound up buying a sad bungaloid that had been chopped up into 4 section 8 apartments. Talk about the worst/ugliest house on the block! But, out of necessity (new trim work, kitchen, etc.), it introduced me to woodworking. We're 4 years into a 5 year plan - but we're only about 75% done


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


you are going to have a busy year, JS

Giz…I see another interesting story beginning!


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


Giz…I just caught up on your cabinet blog…great series.

I'm really looking forward to following you along on this journey. My wife and I are thinking about selling our current home in a few years (once my youngest is done with college and on her own). We plan on buying the afore mentioned decrepit houses in decent neighborhoods…maybe doing it 3-4 times over the next 10 years. We will hold out to find the perfect bungalow for the last one and make it our dream house.

OK…get blogging


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


Just to be clear this story starts in 2002. I will be blogging the past and current…


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


It sounded like you were talking partly past tense…

You must have done very well with this house since 2002. I had the great fortune to buy my home in 1983…one year later it had doubled in value. We didn't need to do a lot of work to it. It was brand new. I did frame and finish the basement and we've done a lot of imrovements in 24 years. A large part of our focus was on the outside. We have fairly extensive landscaping and gardens and a small treefarm.

I'm very interested to see what you've done. You do nice work and I like your taste….get some pictures posted…..schools out.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> * Bungalow H...E... Double Hockey Sticks*
> 
> *Introducing the Money Pit*
> I thought I would blog about some of the restoration projects here at the homestead since so many of them:
> a) involve wood
> b) require tools
> c) got me into woodworking
> 
> In June 2001, after 7 years of "courtship," K. and I got married.
> We moved from San Diego to Los Angeles for new jobs, but could not find a place to live. Our new school year was starting in a few days when we spotted an intriguing ad mentioning a rental house in "bungalow heaven."
> 
> We drove into a forbidden area of Pasadena, north of the freeway and found a charming, tree-lined street. We got the house and six months later started looking for a home to buy.
> 
> After a few fallen offers I saw a house come up on the MLS…. On our street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A short time later and we were the proud owners of one of the most decrepit houses on the block, a 1910 craftsman.
> 
> No heat… Worn electrical… Broken out windows… overgrown yard… cracked lead pipes…...fallen down fences….exposed crumbling brick..zero garage….70's remodel bathroom….
> 
> We loved it.
> 
> Next Time: Goodbye 1970's.


I am getting to it. Schools not out yet!


----------



## gizmodyne

*Gasp!*

*Year One*
On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).

In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.









Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.

That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.









Preparing the room for painting.









Fin

I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)








Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.

*The Horror*
Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.









The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..








What the?









Come Closer Clarice…









Closer still.

Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.

*In the Can (Is that crass?)*
Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".









Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).

One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you … 








_Look away! (That was a clean day.)

Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


WTH is in the fireplace Giz…is that stone….alien pods…?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


Bob… I wish I knew.

Let's just say it gives me night terrors. It was our very own modern art piece.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


actually , it does look like some modern art sculpture.. must be worth millions!


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


oh and I love those windows!!!


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


We're gonna call you: *Big Daddy Deep-Pockets*. 'Cause that's what it's going take to finish this one!

Looks like a nice and big house Giz. Looks real solid. That is kind of a strange looking growth on the fireplace. Was this a "Drug/Crack House"(?).

How old? 40's-50's? Painted an OAK cabinet?? No more of that HGTV for you, man! Best of luck on the rest.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


The house was built in 1910. So we are trying to fix it up for its 100th b-day.

I have to back and add that to the first blog.

In my research I found out that it was owned by one family for most of that time 1915 or so till the earliest of the 1970's when the mother passed away.

From then it was bought and turned into a rental house. The house fell into disrepair along with the neighborhood. It is my understanding that bussing in the schools had led to "voluntarily" segregated neighborhoods.

The neighborhood became a protected landmark district in the late 1980's due to the hardwork of people who loved bungalow homes.

At one point before the landmark status, the garage was condemned and the owner was given notice to make the repairs before the city stepped in. Major code violations.

The next permanent owner was a professor at USC. who did some work stripping the dining room and added the oak cabinet in the bathroom.

The owner we bought from was a single Hollywood location scout… the house was almost in foreclosure.

For the first 5 years we worked on temporary contracts and had no job security so we had to save up during the school year to live during the summer and complete a few projects.

That first year we paid for a heating system, a major tree trimming, and the floors to be done. Everything else was sweat equity.

It has sucked away our cash, but property values have also risen


----------



## WayneC

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


Great Story John. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Gasp!*
> 
> *Year One*
> On our first night of ownership we tore out the nasty smoke and urine stained carpet (aka: floor protectors).
> 
> In the first month in our new house (March 2002) we added heat and quickly painted a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life might have continued on with me painting everything white had I not gone to a fantastic home tour in our neighborhood We quickly bought every book we could find on bungalows and took our first visit to the Gamble House.
> 
> That summer we taught summer school (booooo!) and we plastered and painted one more room. Plus we had our fir floors stripped of many layers of paint by some guys who rolled out of the back of a van, Cheech and Chong style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing the room for painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fin
> 
> I also decided to cedar-line a closet and build an organizer using my first real tool (Dewalt 14.4 v Drill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazed look in eyes = woodworking bug takes over brain.
> 
> *The Horror*
> Our home inspector warned us not to use the fireplace due to the illegal drywall box surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spring of 2003 I decided to remove the mysterious box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come Closer Clarice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer still.
> 
> Someone had done something unspeakable to our fireplace. So that explains the 200 or so bricks I found burried in the back yard.
> 
> *In the Can (Is that crass?)*
> Meanwhile in the bathroom, the 70's rocked on. Spanish tile and a huge "oak" cabinet.. plus gold framed mirror and round "makeup staition / yacht lights".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bathroom after I got the bright idea of painting the oak cabinet white, the walls red, and switching out the light fixtures while Kristin was out of town. (Too much HGTV).
> 
> One of the saving graces of the house was the original clawfoot tub. Unfortunately it was so disgustingly dirty that I can only warn you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Look away! (That was a clean day.)
> 
> Time to plan the Summer 03 project… Fireplace and Bathroom Restoration. CodeName: Goodbye 1970's


A work in progress, keep it going the right way Giz.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Good Bye 1970's*

*Summer 03*

It was time to take care of the bathroom…









We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.

Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.

It was time to roll up our sleeves.

We ordered a dumpster. 








Out came the vanity.










*Roughin' It*








We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.









The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!

Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.

*Fit and finish*
All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.

We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's

All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.

I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.

We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).

*Voila*









View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.









Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.









Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.









Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.

We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.









You can see the wall of tile in the reflection

*Review*

Historic restoration:

Obsessive:
-We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub. 
-We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
-We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
-Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
-Push button switches

Compromise(Most of it)
- Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
- The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
- We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
-Added an electric ceiling vent
-Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
-Everything is painted
-Tub was resurfaced
-Added dimmer
-New sink and toilet instead of vintage

Tools and skills:
I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Good Bye 1970's*
> 
> *Summer 03*
> 
> It was time to take care of the bathroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.
> 
> Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.
> 
> It was time to roll up our sleeves.
> 
> We ordered a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roughin' It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!
> 
> Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
> A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
> B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.
> 
> *Fit and finish*
> All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
> The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.
> 
> We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's
> 
> All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.
> 
> I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.
> 
> We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).
> 
> *Voila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.
> 
> We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wall of tile in the reflection
> 
> *Review*
> 
> Historic restoration:
> 
> Obsessive:
> -We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub.
> -We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
> -We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
> -Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
> -Push button switches
> 
> Compromise(Most of it)
> - Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
> - The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
> - We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
> -Added an electric ceiling vent
> -Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
> -Everything is painted
> -Tub was resurfaced
> -Added dimmer
> -New sink and toilet instead of vintage
> 
> Tools and skills:
> I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
> I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


it seems to still have "that feel" to it.
Nicely done.

re: contractors - very nice of the guy to actually talk to you about the cost/process/needs.

Beautiful bathroom


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Good Bye 1970's*
> 
> *Summer 03*
> 
> It was time to take care of the bathroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.
> 
> Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.
> 
> It was time to roll up our sleeves.
> 
> We ordered a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roughin' It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!
> 
> Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
> A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
> B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.
> 
> *Fit and finish*
> All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
> The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.
> 
> We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's
> 
> All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.
> 
> I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.
> 
> We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).
> 
> *Voila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.
> 
> We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wall of tile in the reflection
> 
> *Review*
> 
> Historic restoration:
> 
> Obsessive:
> -We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub.
> -We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
> -We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
> -Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
> -Push button switches
> 
> Compromise(Most of it)
> - Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
> - The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
> - We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
> -Added an electric ceiling vent
> -Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
> -Everything is painted
> -Tub was resurfaced
> -Added dimmer
> -New sink and toilet instead of vintage
> 
> Tools and skills:
> I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
> I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


Thanks Debbie,

It does have that feel though we are thinking of stripping the wood now.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Good Bye 1970's*
> 
> *Summer 03*
> 
> It was time to take care of the bathroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.
> 
> Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.
> 
> It was time to roll up our sleeves.
> 
> We ordered a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roughin' It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!
> 
> Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
> A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
> B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.
> 
> *Fit and finish*
> All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
> The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.
> 
> We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's
> 
> All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.
> 
> I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.
> 
> We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).
> 
> *Voila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.
> 
> We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wall of tile in the reflection
> 
> *Review*
> 
> Historic restoration:
> 
> Obsessive:
> -We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub.
> -We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
> -We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
> -Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
> -Push button switches
> 
> Compromise(Most of it)
> - Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
> - The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
> - We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
> -Added an electric ceiling vent
> -Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
> -Everything is painted
> -Tub was resurfaced
> -Added dimmer
> -New sink and toilet instead of vintage
> 
> Tools and skills:
> I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
> I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


Great job Giz. Your compromises are reasonable IMHO. Restoration shouldn't mean that we need can't make improvements. I think you kept the flavor well.


----------



## Karson

gizmodyne said:


> *Good Bye 1970's*
> 
> *Summer 03*
> 
> It was time to take care of the bathroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.
> 
> Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.
> 
> It was time to roll up our sleeves.
> 
> We ordered a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roughin' It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!
> 
> Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
> A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
> B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.
> 
> *Fit and finish*
> All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
> The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.
> 
> We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's
> 
> All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.
> 
> I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.
> 
> We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).
> 
> *Voila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.
> 
> We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wall of tile in the reflection
> 
> *Review*
> 
> Historic restoration:
> 
> Obsessive:
> -We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub.
> -We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
> -We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
> -Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
> -Push button switches
> 
> Compromise(Most of it)
> - Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
> - The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
> - We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
> -Added an electric ceiling vent
> -Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
> -Everything is painted
> -Tub was resurfaced
> -Added dimmer
> -New sink and toilet instead of vintage
> 
> Tools and skills:
> I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
> I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


great Do-over. Instead or Remodling. keeping it into the period.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Good Bye 1970's*
> 
> *Summer 03*
> 
> It was time to take care of the bathroom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We called contractors for bids with a budget of 15 - 20 thousand. Most came, looked at the project, and never called back.
> 
> Finally one of the contractors, a high-end company, said, "Look, for the style you want there is no way to get it at this budget." He wrote out the order of the construction and offered to give us a list of his subs.
> 
> It was time to roll up our sleeves.
> 
> We ordered a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roughin' It*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sent the medicine cabinet out for repair. Check out the wall paper and knob and tube wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling waiting for insulation. All framing was rough fir. Check out the roof… redwood planks!
> 
> Now before you freak out that we tore out the plaster and all the wood trim.
> A: we had the entire room replastered by an old timer with actual plaster.. Though they use a blue board now.
> B: We took the trim and door outside to strip it.
> 
> *Fit and finish*
> All of the hardware went off to be replated in chrome (wish we had nickel now).
> The tub was removed from the room and we hired Miracle Method to refinish it. They scrub it with acid and then epoxy finish it. The outside was painted white.
> 
> We ordered a new sink, toilet, lights and hardware from George's
> 
> All of the time came from Mission Tile west , a high end tile show room.
> 
> I designed the tile pattern to be used in the room.
> 
> We worked all summer. Luckily my parents were out of town, so we slept there at night, returned to the house early each day to meet the contractors, and used the facilities in the park (boooo).
> 
> *Voila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the door: New sink, tile, sconces, repainted trim, everything is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde time hex. The wall tiles have a 6" base with cove and a running black liner tile. We found the cabinet at the flea market and repainted it to match our yellowish trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clawfoot after refinishing with new chrome hardware. Sweet! Great for soaking! Kristin designed the flower pattern in the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the sink and tile wainscot. The little squares are called chicklets.
> 
> We paid a local woodworker to rebuild the medicine cabinet for us, as I had not done any real woodworking at that point. He hade a new door to replace the previously replaced one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wall of tile in the reflection
> 
> *Review*
> 
> Historic restoration:
> 
> Obsessive:
> -We kept the original layout of the bathroom and the original tub.
> -We removed all of the trim and stripped it and then returned it to its spot. Any replacement wood was vertical grain fir, in case someone strips it in the future. (We don't want to be cursed).
> -We saved the original medicine cabinet and window. I replaced the window sash cord on the window weights.
> -Used actual plaster instead of drywall.
> -Push button switches
> 
> Compromise(Most of it)
> - Replaced the lathe and plaster with tile. The original plaster was scored to look like subway tile, but rotting.
> - The design is more 20's or 30's than 1910. We debated this for a long time. Sometimes we wish we had gone for a more woody style.
> - We encased the floor in leveling cement instead of repairing the fir floors.
> -Added an electric ceiling vent
> -Chrome was not used then, we would use nickel
> -Everything is painted
> -Tub was resurfaced
> -Added dimmer
> -New sink and toilet instead of vintage
> 
> Tools and skills:
> I bought a 10" mitre saw and a finish nail gun with compressor after Kristin watched me put hammer marks in the trim.
> I learned not to power plane the top of a door against the end grain (don't ask).


Thanks Bob and Karson: We are tortured preservationists now.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Brick by Brick*

*Summer 03 Continued*

The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months. 









"Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."

A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.

And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.

The inside of the chimney was relined.

We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.









Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.

We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir. 








I love the detail of the standing brick.









The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


----------



## miles125

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


Heyyyy you sealed up the BEAST chimney! Great job.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


Much better…I thought that thing was going to eat you..


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


That is a BIG cat Giz…


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


Hide that thing Giz, it was "bugley". Nice finish


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


He's "big boned."


----------



## WayneC

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


Well done. It looks original.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


Thanks Wayne. Most people think that as well. Closer examination would lead someone to realize that the brick would not be as worn from just being on a fireplace. But we like it overall.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Brick by Brick*
> 
> *Summer 03 Continued*
> 
> The bath was under restoration. Meanwhile the monstrosity of a fireplace had sat uncovered for 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Paint it white," my dad said. "Put curtains around it," (Like the elephant man?)
> We just smiled and said, "We'll just wait."
> 
> A lot of the houses with redone fireplaces end up with tile. We knew we wanted to try to remain true to the house but had little clue what was there. The brick pointed to brick, but the hearth to tile.
> 
> And what mantle to install. We spoke with contractors and carpenters and finally settled upon a brick mason named John Marsh.
> 
> The inside of the chimney was relined.
> 
> We picked out a pallate of recycled brick and John went to work, using scars on the wall as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frisbee poses wiith new fireplace.
> 
> We hired a local woodworker to build a mantle and provided the doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the detail of the standing brick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plastered fireplace. We have since replaced the mantle. But you will have to read on to see the new one.


and have you since hung a piece of modern art on that "blank" space above the fireplace?? 
I'm sure you miss the original find!!!


----------



## gizmodyne

*Birdhouses for everyone*

This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.

*Birdhouse*

By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.

At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.

"I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….









I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.

During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.

I built the red blue chair too during this time.









*Bigger Birdhouse*

I decided to build a shed one day.


----------



## Karson

gizmodyne said:


> *Birdhouses for everyone*
> 
> This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.
> 
> *Birdhouse*
> 
> By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.
> 
> At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.
> 
> "I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.
> 
> During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.
> 
> I built the red blue chair too during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger Birdhouse*
> 
> I decided to build a shed one day.


See from

"I can do that?"

"I can do that!!"


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Birdhouses for everyone*
> 
> This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.
> 
> *Birdhouse*
> 
> By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.
> 
> At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.
> 
> "I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.
> 
> During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.
> 
> I built the red blue chair too during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger Birdhouse*
> 
> I decided to build a shed one day.


HHmmmm….curioser and curioser…..I've followed much the same path…..I even made the same chair, or at least similar…


I like your shed Giz.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Birdhouses for everyone*
> 
> This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.
> 
> *Birdhouse*
> 
> By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.
> 
> At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.
> 
> "I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.
> 
> During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.
> 
> I built the red blue chair too during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger Birdhouse*
> 
> I decided to build a shed one day.


Bob… I saw this in your video… Where did you get the plans?


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Birdhouses for everyone*
> 
> This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.
> 
> *Birdhouse*
> 
> By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.
> 
> At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.
> 
> "I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.
> 
> During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.
> 
> I built the red blue chair too during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger Birdhouse*
> 
> I decided to build a shed one day.


wow… from a birdhouse to a CHAIR and then a SHED !!!!! I'm impressed…


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Birdhouses for everyone*
> 
> This is not exactly a restoration story. But it explains a bit about what is to come.
> 
> *Birdhouse*
> 
> By this time we had taken our first woodworking class. I had gotten a little interested in woodworking by a book my mom had given me. We had also started shopping for furniture and seen how expensive it was. Around the house I had built a fence and a small garden bench.
> 
> At a garden store one day we saw a cute little bird house for around $25.
> 
> "I bet I can make that," I said. One fence board and some extra paint later….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to quit woodworking after destroying a small bookend project by drilling agressively. That was when I decided to take a class. Best woodworking decision ever. The commute was hellish and the class was tiring: a two hour drive after work with rush hour traffic, and then four hours of woodworking till ten.
> 
> During this time I bought my first router (PC 890 kit) and a table saw (Ridgid 2400LS) to work on projects at home. My father in law had given me a starter jigsaw and circular saw and I had a cheap plane or two. My wife didn't yell at me when I bought the table saw and even let me keep it in the living room for about six months.
> 
> I built the red blue chair too during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger Birdhouse*
> 
> I decided to build a shed one day.


Thanks Debbie… There's one an even bigger "birdhouse" coming…


----------



## gizmodyne

*Shingled Out*










The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.

We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).

We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).

*Did I mention the missing shingles?*









These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.










Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.









I love my nail gun.



















Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.

I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.










Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…










*Color*









After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.










The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.

It is swell. 5 colors in all.


----------



## WayneC

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Wow. It is looking wonderful. I've always had a softspot for craftsman homes.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


bravo!!
(and the flower bed out front really makes a difference to the already "made a difference". )


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Impressive Giz. I enjoy watching other people working.

Is that a dimensional shingle on your home? I have to do a roof job on my house here in about a month. Tear-off and all new gutters and overhang. I cried when I saw the total bill!

Who's the gardener in the family?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Hi,

Thanks for the comments.

Panama…. it is a standard roof… 20 year… we did not do that… It was the only thing ready when we arrived… along with an earthquate retroffited foundation.

My wife is the gardener.. but I am the digger.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Update.. Added a close up and a more recent picture.


----------



## Chipncut

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


You have a beautiful home now.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Wow…what a change….beautiful.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Thanks Dick and Bob.. More to come on the terrifying interior.


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


NICE landscaping Giz!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


Thanks Panama


----------



## pastorglen

gizmodyne said:


> *Shingled Out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paint was peeling, many shingles were missing, or severely damaged. The rafter tails were rotted. It was time to paint.
> 
> We quickly removed the a.c. unit from the front of the house and the rat highway (Palm tree).
> 
> We found a painter through a neighbor (Good fortune since he painted the house whose colors we liked).
> 
> *Did I mention the missing shingles?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually redwood barn shakes that come in 36" lengths. For my house's design they are cut into 18" lengths. After 90 years they are britlle like glass and they get broken during removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above I use my mitre saw to cut the shingles to length. You can also just score them with a utility knife and then snap them.. But the power saw let me cut several at once. Big chunks of the driveway side were damage or coverd with plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my nail gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shingle work does require a little planning ahead so that you don't have to face nail too many. I learned a slick method where you set the shingle low. Angle nail up under the top shingle and then knock the shingle upward with a wood block so that the nails remain hidden. Though the nail gun really solves all of this.
> 
> I also learned to chamfer the corners together to create a tight seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the painters were busy scraping… and sanding… and scraping…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the painters were done… We decided we did not like the columns painted white. So we went out by ourselves and started painting them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished paint job with more planting in the front. I also made some wood screens.
> 
> It is swell. 5 colors in all.


I LOVE this! We're doing our bungalow remake and have some great stories to post. Thanks!


----------



## gizmodyne

*The Shop!!!*

*The wood bug bites*

After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.

The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.









The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.








The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.









Other corner of the yard.

We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.

We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.

We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.

*Now it's on*









The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.









Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".









My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!









Framed.









The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.









The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.









Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.









We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.









By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.









I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.









Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.









Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.

Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Do you have a "day" job Giz? (kidding) How'd you find enough time to do all this and be a teacher?

You did a great job on the doors, they look great and very sturdy.

I did enjoy it Giz! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Panama. It did take 8 months. Also.. I get a little crazy during summer and vacation and weekends. I will work on a project for 12 or more hours straight. Plus my wife helps me. I have also learned to pay people for tasks that I don't want to learn or don't like to do. Concrete…. Plumbing…. Insulation.. Maybe drywall in the future.

Good news. It is the last day of school today. The kitchen project starts Friday!


----------



## mot

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Nice, giz! Really nice!


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


That's wonderful….. might just have to do that "farm look" on our new little shed.. Sure does look purdy 

(School-my daughter was celebrating this morning as well. Last day of classes and now just exams to go through. Of course her computer crashed last night and she had to re-enter a lot of stuff last night and she didn't leave the school until 9:30 PM. And people wonder why teachers get summers off?? !!! )


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Great job Giz. I have workshop envy….not only is it a nice size space but a great look too.


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Awesome choice of colors! How do you keep the doors from sagging or scrapping the cement?


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Gizmo, I am really enjoying this journey - can't wait to have a look inside the shop.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Thanks for the compliments gang.

Stingray: The doors are a modified mortise and tenon. The diagonal prevents some racking. They are pocket screwed and glued together as well. I used strong t-hinges and bolted them with lag bolts. So we will see if they sag later.

Don.. Check out my workshop video tour.


----------



## Steffen

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Very nice work Giz…I like what you did with the stain.


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Giz you're going to have to make up a book on your home remodel and sell it! Nice work. I'd pay for drywall anytime, especially the finish part. I do most of the plumbing and electrical here and for friends, who aren't in a hurry. I have no problems with it I'm just slower than a snail, mostly to make sure it's right. Insulation itches too much!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Hi,

We have thought about writing something. Not sure who would read it?


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


When Rick started at his new job he said, "I don't do drywall". 
He's doing drywall. lol


----------



## mjpierson

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


awesome! Kinda what comes to mind when I think of the "dream" building for my shop!

noticed the ADT sign - did you wire the place for security? just curious, I promise I am not casing it!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


Yes the shop is monitored for security and fire. (This photo was taken by an armed guard).


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *The Shop!!!*
> 
> *The wood bug bites*
> 
> After painting the house and finishing the shed, I got heavier into woodworking. I had now built several tables, and other projects, but was frustrated by lack of space to work.
> 
> The garage had been demolished by a previous owner so any wood projects meant driving to class or hauling my tools out of the shed and basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backyard when we bought the house. Note the dead trees and the massive eucalyptus stump from a tree that had fallen 20 years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dilapidated fence and my first metal shed. Now gone. The blue tarp on my neighbors side is gone too! Thank you world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other corner of the yard.
> 
> We had paid tons to get the trees trims. By fall of 200 4 I had torn down the fence and built a new redwood privacy fence. Kristin had also planted a very nice garden.
> 
> We hired a local architecht at the end of 2004, went through the joy of project approval at the historic planning department and in October of 2005.
> 
> We found a great carpenter who let me work with him to build the garage/shop.
> 
> *Now it's on*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation is framed. You can see my two sheds in the background. Poor Kristin's yard was dug up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring the concrete. I stayed home to "help".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop takes shape. I helped lift the walls but Dennis, our carpenter, built the ceiling alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shear panel is on. Here I did the electrical trenches. Very amusing to my wife to watch me struggle with this machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim goes on. We lucked out and the lumber yard sent rough mahogony ply for the exerior (accidental upgrade). Wonderful wood grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer on ply. Electrical was now roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to stain the building instead of paint. No priming and you can see the grain of the ply. We also stained the concrete foundation. We had custom stain mixed to match our house colors. Here Picasso cuts in with tiny brush. My fence on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Spring 06, the shop was built and stained. The brown trim is actually paint. We added the battens to give the shop a farm feel. I installed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took on the drywall work. Drywalling the loft sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first door I built and installed. By now the shop was painted. I think everyone should build their own shop doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second door is in. The finished shop. I hung my trusty sawblade at the top. It is a gear that I have carried around for 15 years. It finally found a home. You can see some landscaping in the back of the shop as the garden starts to return to normal.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed. Next time.. We get serious about the interior…


I have an "armed guard"! He is armed with very sharp teeth and weighs just 85 pounds.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Living Room*

*Let's get it started*
We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.

My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.

These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.

To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.

We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.









Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.









View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.

*Strippers in the house*
That's right. You heard me.

By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.









Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.









Holes in ceiling.









Inglenook window stripped









Stripping old finish off of the beams

*New surfaces*
The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.









All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.









Looking back towards the dining room

*Color Time*








The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.









The inglenook bench and window stained.









Color samples.









Finish on the wood with more paint samples.

*Is it done?*









Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.









The finished inglenook area.

*The madness*
So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.



















Next time: The new new mantel.


----------



## mot

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Nice photo journal. "Strippers in the house!" HA


----------



## oscorner

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Looks great. Are you building the mantle?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Thanks,

The mantle is done. I designed it but my carpenter built it.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


What a transformation…beautiful work Giz. The more I follow what you've done the more I'd like to find an architecturally significant home and restore it. Are the beams Fir?


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


really makes me want to make this old home into it's "old home" look and the new addition match it.


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


You are doing a great job of this reno. But, unlike Bob, I would rather watch you do this than do it myself. LOL


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Bob.. It is not for the faint of heart. We spend most of our time and money on this project. What will we do when done?

Don.Stay tuned then. Lots more to come.

Debbie. What type of old home?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Bob. Yes everything is douglas fir.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


it's just an old farm house. 
There's really only 2 things that are special, as far as I know 
1) the stairs … just because it's the stairs and has to be lovely
and 2) the watchyamacallits around the room (brain freeze.. can't think of the word) are about 8" high.

There isn't anything else special about this place, but I'd like it to look special.  
(and for me "special" is rich in history…. )


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


watchyamacallits = base moulding/trim?

Love all the work you've done John! When it's all finished you can fully devote yourself to furniture making! (my dream in any case)


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Good point Dorje. I have heard houses are never done.


----------



## matt1970

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


cool work…good luck with the rest…i like the "inglenook area" with the window seat…


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Living Room*
> 
> *Let's get it started*
> We finally became permanent tenured teachers last year and decided it was time to get more done on the house.
> 
> My friend Juan had found a great carpenter also named Juan who does it all… paint stripping, rough and finish carpentry, paint and stain. We took the plunge.
> 
> These guys are reliable. They show up on time and even work Saturdays. They never say no.
> 
> To start we planned to have them strip the living room, fix the plaster, paint, and restain, and fix our terrible front door.
> 
> We had done some stripping before and had only accomplished a small amount in about two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early photo of our living room ceiling. Notice the box beam ceilings made of fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back to door with me testing an antique lamp. Note the painted woodwork and the plaster patch on the wall to the left.
> 
> *Strippers in the house*
> That's right. You heard me.
> 
> By the time the first week with Juan's team was over they had done a serious amount of Vini, Vidi, Vici in our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the south wall with all of the paint and cracked plaster removed. You can see that there used to be a beam going across the at the top of the window height. It was the fashion to cut these and make the house look more colonial during the 30's. You can see the inglenook and fireplace to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes in ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenook window stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripping old finish off of the beams
> 
> *New surfaces*
> The next step was to replace the missing beams and skim coat the patched plaster. Juan introduced me to my new favorite thing… reclaimed fir beams from demoed old houses. He resawed a 30 footer into a new wall beams using a circular saw and a portable planer. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the beams have been replaced! Walls now have new plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards the dining room
> 
> *Color Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain goes on. We had some hiccups with this process leading to us doing all of the stain in the rest of the house, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook bench and window stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finish on the wood with more paint samples.
> 
> *Is it done?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the south west corner. You can see the picture moulding at the top that we bought/had milled to replace missing moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished inglenook area.
> 
> *The madness*
> So it has been 9 months but the other rooms are not done. Here are some final shots of the living room with all of our stuff stored. We have been living out of one bedroom and our kitchen. But you can see the work looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: The new new mantel.


Thanks Matt. I can't wait till all of the junk is cleared and I can sit in it.


----------



## gizmodyne

*The New New Mantel*

*New Mantel*
Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.









*The Design*
I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.










I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.









The new mantel


















Here it is stained and lacquered.

We love the new mantel.

Next up: Dining in style.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *The New New Mantel*
> 
> *New Mantel*
> Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Design*
> I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
> I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new mantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is stained and lacquered.
> 
> We love the new mantel.
> 
> Next up: Dining in style.


Wow!...very nice. I like the change. Much more in line with the style of the house. Sketchup's so great for this. Makes it so easy to play with ideas and collaborate.


----------



## oscorner

gizmodyne said:


> *The New New Mantel*
> 
> *New Mantel*
> Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Design*
> I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
> I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new mantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is stained and lacquered.
> 
> We love the new mantel.
> 
> Next up: Dining in style.


I looks good.


----------



## WayneC

gizmodyne said:


> *The New New Mantel*
> 
> *New Mantel*
> Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Design*
> I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
> I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new mantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is stained and lacquered.
> 
> We love the new mantel.
> 
> Next up: Dining in style.


Great mantle John. Although, do you think it would have looked better with that sculpture thing that used to be there?


----------



## matt1970

gizmodyne said:


> *The New New Mantel*
> 
> *New Mantel*
> Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Design*
> I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
> I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new mantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is stained and lacquered.
> 
> We love the new mantel.
> 
> Next up: Dining in style.


very nice…and it looks like the stain matched well with the beams…what's next?


----------



## mot

gizmodyne said:


> *The New New Mantel*
> 
> *New Mantel*
> Kristin was never very happy with the first mantel we paid for. I agreed: The color, and proportion were not right for our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Design*
> I studied all of the shelves in our house and went to my friend Juan's to measure his mantel.
> I measured the inglenook and fireplace in order to layout the space in sketchup. I played with some dimensions and was happy with the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have time to tackle this project so Juan Reyes, our carpenter, tore out the old mantel, resawed some fir beams, and built the mantel to my specs in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new mantel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is stained and lacquered.
> 
> We love the new mantel.
> 
> Next up: Dining in style.


Really nice! This is a really good series to read. Thanks for taking the time to document it!


----------



## gizmodyne

*To Blog?*

*Sidenote*

I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.

I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.

I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.

Anyway.. I will keep on here.


----------



## 2

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


Hey John.. I think the topic is related so feel free to continue blogging here. Glad you like the pictures posting but don't forget about the instant feedback through comments you get here too 

oh.. and gardening is coming soon.. just don't tell anyone please


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


Gardening? Did I hear gardening?? (oh.. sorry… shhhhh it's a secret).

It is a great place here for this stuff, Giz, isn't it?!


----------



## oscorner

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


Giz, you must do woodworking in your sleep. I don't know how you do it between class and the renovations, but I'm glad that you do. Keep us posted! ;^)


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


Cool Lumberjocks and Gardenjocks….my two favorite things.

I've had my own website for many years, I was blogging before it was blogging. I love the community and the feedback here. How many hits do you get on your own blog Giz?

I still plan on maintaining a website (90% of our customers find us on the web) but I haven't even updated it recently. I plan on having it do double duty for both the treefarm (landscaping stock) and for my woodworking (outside site furnishings related to landscaping). Any blogging I do will be right here with links from my own site…..once I update it…


----------



## woodspar

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


Great, I am enjoying your series on your restoration.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


I recently helped Martin edit the Lj's "About" page .. and I hadn't thought of it before (obviously I hadn't read the "About Page")... but we are given our own website here-our own website with our own blog and our own photo album. All in one package. What more could one ask for???

I know that Martin is talking about updating the personal "home pages" .. I can't wait!! 
lumberjocks.com/jocks/msdebbiep


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


oh, and I, too, am excited about the Gardening site. Gosh, I hope I'll have time to actually get out to the gardens-with all the computer time I'll be needing.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


I'm enjoying it too! Keep it up!


----------



## David

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


John -

I just added your site to my favorites just in case. My vote is to continue blogging here - its a great story and very interesting to follow.


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


John, don't you dare take your story elsewhere. I'm following it with great interest.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *To Blog?*
> 
> *Sidenote*
> 
> I am trying to get caught up with the old stuff, so I can write about the current renovation on the kitchen that started this week.
> 
> I have been struggling with where to keep this blog. I used to write about my house on my own blog. But I like the picture posting here.
> 
> I think this site design or some variant on gardening or home renovation would be useful to the many housebloggers out there.
> 
> Anyway.. I will keep on here.


I vote for "here" as well. (in case I didn't say that clearly before)


----------



## gizmodyne

*Dining in Style*

*Selling Point*

Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.









A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.









The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.

!









We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.

He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.









The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.

*Still to come: Side board restoration*
We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.










I will keep 'em coming.


----------



## WayneC

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


Great photos John. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## oscorner

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


It looks great with the new stuff. I like the side board like it is, but I imagine glass in the doors will add some pizzazz to it. Look forward to the next update.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


Love the wallpaper - oh, the wood's cool too!


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


Smart move keeping the paper. The glass will really look nice. A great job of restoration John.


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


Great restoration, John.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Dining in Style*
> 
> *Selling Point*
> 
> Besides our clawfoot tub, the only nice thing in the our house when we bought it was the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from our walkthrough. Fir wainscoting with a plate rail. We later found out that the wall paper is a custom reproduction of a Morris and Co. paper from the turn of the century. We have visited William Morris' birth home and country farm in England last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall paper hid most of the damage. The ceiling was cracked, peeling, and had an unfinished look. Moulding had been pulled.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We begged Juan, our main man, to re-plaster without damaging the wallpaper and woodwork.
> 
> He had custom picture moulding made from clear fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceiling re-plastered with a sand finish and painted. Picture moulding installed.
> 
> *Still to come: Side board restoration*
> We are looking for hardware for our built in sideboard. Also the doors used to be glass. So that means striping the interior and replacing the panel with glass. Door will also be replaced soon. Also curtains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep 'em coming.


the sideboard area is fascinating!!!


----------



## gizmodyne

*Back 40*

*Almost now*
Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:

After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.

I will let the pictures do the talking.

*Den*








The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..









During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.









Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)

*Guest room*









Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.









Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.









Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.









One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.









Stripped.









The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.

*Hall*









Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway









Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.









Just needs stain and finish.









Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.









We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!









Buh-bye oak









Hello douglas fir.

*To come*
We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.

More on the progress of that nonsense later.

Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


Nice work John. All that stripping looks painful…..necessary, but painful. The fir floor is great! The oak grain in that direction looked kind of odd. Having the original fir is nice. I assume you've made some small oak boxes… Don would love that!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


It is painful.. to pay for it.

I have that oak "stacked" on the side of the house. Come and get it. It has nails in it. I have thought about installing it in the shed for kicks, but I am too busy now.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


Looking good, when was all of this work done? How far in the past are we? I especially like the built in in the hallway; actually love how everything has come out! Stripping the paint on all the woodwork really does the trick…

Too bad the oak floor has finish on it - it would make real nice firewood otherwise!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


This was done Feb./March of 2007.

It burns even better with finish.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


What - no smiley?


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


makes me wonder what kind of wood floor is underneath our current flooring. 
I'd love to have wood instead of linoleum (or whatever) and carpets.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


and I LOVE the windows. Love them; love them; love… (starting to sing)


----------



## Karson

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


Great Job John. It's looking nice. Are you living there in a small corner of the house?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Back 40*
> 
> *Almost now*
> Before I get to the current work on the kitchen, let's play catch-up.:
> 
> After a successful but expensive run on the living room and dining room we decided to keep on with the back of the house. We had two rooms to strip/stain and replaster/paint. Plus the L-shaped hallway.
> 
> I will let the pictures do the talking.
> 
> *Den*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The den before (why did I paint it like this?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During plaster work and with windows stripped. Turns out the casements had been replaced. They look like pine or newer doug fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaster done. Waiting for paint and stain.( It still is waiting as of 7/07)
> 
> *Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest room: Not even the worst room in the house. Bubbling wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many, many, layers of paper came down. Douglas fir closet door is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture window in the guest room. Major damage from water and wooden bars being pried off in the past. This window was broken out when we bought the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the crew working on the window. Plaster repair overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formerly wallpapered wall awaiting stain. We had the picture molding milled to match the original in the house.
> 
> *Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunks of paint were falling off the wall in the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen Closet awaiting paint removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs stain and finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture molding and new plaster. Like the rest of the house the walls received a sand finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to peek under the red oak floors in the hallway. Some people would think it crazy to remove nice oak floors, but we had to know. Douglas fir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buh-bye oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello douglas fir.
> 
> *To come*
> We decided to do the finishing and painting ourselves to save funds and control the final product.
> 
> More on the progress of that nonsense later.
> 
> Next time. The major kitchen restoration.


Thanks Debbie

Karson.. Yes we have our bedroom and bathroom and a tiny spot in the living room where all of the junk is piled with a table to eat dinner. + the shop is open.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *

*The Plan*
Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?

*Before*









The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..









The evil laundry porch.









Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?









Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.









My first homemade shelf. Good times.

*If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*









I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.









Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!









We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!









The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.









The laundry gets a new home.









The top cabinets are stripped!

Lots more to come soon…..


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


1. please tell me that the beautiful porch is a porch again … with all those beautiful windows.
2. the cabinets remind me of my kitchen… I've attempted to remove the paint (I'm not very good at that.. gave up, kinda.. and then my Mom painted it all again…. argh… )


----------



## Lar

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


My wife and I are preparing for a similar project. We plan to expand the kitchen and beautify the curb appeal of the house in general, extending light into the kitchen area with additional windows and a window wall exiting out to a deck to replace a swinging door. We have to start the project by relocating the laundry service area, too. How long are you expecting your project to take?


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


Where have you been John? I've been looking forward to more of these. Looks like progress…2 steps back, one step forward…..


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


Well the porch is going to get windows.

Lar: Most of the work will be done by summer.

Bob… I've been working on this pretty much full time. But I will post more. This set represents only about a week of the first 5.


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


John, your hard work amazes me. Thanks for sharing your passion.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


So, this is just the beginning, huh? Week one of five! And you've been at it full time! Will we ever get caught up with you in pseudo "real time?" Can you post a quick "spoiler" shot? ("Do I have to keep typing a smiley? Just assume it's a joke.")

You're pretty dedicated! I can't seem to muster what it takes to stay focused on the house projects this summer (I work in the schools too - have the summer), and have found myself trying to balance out the house, shop, woodwork, garden projects to maintain my sanity! I'm impressed by your sticktoitiveness.

Keep it up! Cheers.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Demolition *
> 
> *The Plan*
> Save the plaster, the upper cabinets, all millwork, and the windows (is that millwork). The douglas fir cabinets had been refaced in the long past. Could it be removed?
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen before… Upper cabinets are original with refacing and paint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil laundry porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on laundry sink. Nice huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the sink. That is my poor man's possum proofin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first homemade shelf. Good times.
> 
> *If I had a hammer… Demolition Time!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demo gently. Actually Habitat for Humanity took all the doors and hardware. They recycle them into new homes. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off comes the veneer. Friends should not let friends reface their nice fir cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a sample of the flooring to a lab. No abestos. Douglas fir floors underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orignal floor found under the cabinets. We recycled the beadboard into a patch for another part of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry gets a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top cabinets are stripped!
> 
> Lots more to come soon…..


Thanks for the comments and encouragement.

Dorje… I will try to post some more soon. There are lots of current pictures at my flickr site not a narrative though.

We have had the house decimated since November 06, so we just have to go for it. It helps that my wife likes to do this. Plus 1/2 of it hired out.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Summer 07 --- Kitchen Weeks 1 and 2.. Stripping and Repairs.. *

*Summary*
There was a lot going on in the days after the demolition. I worked on staining the guest room and millwork repairs to the kitchen. I oversaw the coordination of the electrical after the plumber left. The guys worked on stripping and sanding and more stripping. Here we go….

*In the kitchen*








A shot of the area where the fridge had been. The vent indicates that this was a California Cooler. Predating fridges the were used to keep food cool. A hole in the floor let cool air from the basement rise towards the attic cooling the food. We are going to use it for a pantry.

!








Another shot of the floor with all of the vinyl gone. The floor guys will take care of the rest.









We discovered that the bottom shelf had been cut to accomadate overlay doors.









Out came the bottom shelves for repair









The plan.. Rip apart the broken shelves and repair with old growth fir.









Glue up of shelves

*On the porch*









The Wainscotting on the porch is stripped.









A view back to the door. The bench is stripped.









We removed the bars in the windows. Yeah!









No bars as seen from the inside.

*Lots of door work*








4 Replacement doors arrive from the salvage yard. 3 for the kitchen and one for the dining room









The original cabinet doors from the uppers stripped and ready for finishing. I found all of these in a closet. They were being used as shelves. I have some repairs to make to these.









A door we salvaged from Kristin's school. I am building a bar cabinet in the laundry porch and will use these for the doors.









Here is a five paneled door after being stripped and sanded. Pretty huh?

*Shop shots*








Not really kitchen related, but I finally unloaded the basement to accomodate the laundry. I brought up the sander to the shop. I bought this at a garage sale a few years ago for $50. It is a 1950's era Craftsman. Works great. Needs dust shroud.









More reclaimed fir beams arrive for who knows what…

*More kitchen*


















Back in the kitchen the walls are being closed. I put in insulation and what a difference that makes.

*Back in the house*
I continued to stain and shellac the guest room.








Staining the doors

*Anniversary*








We went to Coronado, Ca that week for our anniversary. So we got a little time out of the house.

I think that gets us up to date with week 2 of 5. Things slow down a little in the next posts. I think.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Weeks 1 and 2.. Stripping and Repairs.. *
> 
> *Summary*
> There was a lot going on in the days after the demolition. I worked on staining the guest room and millwork repairs to the kitchen. I oversaw the coordination of the electrical after the plumber left. The guys worked on stripping and sanding and more stripping. Here we go….
> 
> *In the kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the area where the fridge had been. The vent indicates that this was a California Cooler. Predating fridges the were used to keep food cool. A hole in the floor let cool air from the basement rise towards the attic cooling the food. We are going to use it for a pantry.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the floor with all of the vinyl gone. The floor guys will take care of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discovered that the bottom shelf had been cut to accomadate overlay doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the bottom shelves for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan.. Rip apart the broken shelves and repair with old growth fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of shelves
> 
> *On the porch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wainscotting on the porch is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view back to the door. The bench is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We removed the bars in the windows. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bars as seen from the inside.
> 
> *Lots of door work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Replacement doors arrive from the salvage yard. 3 for the kitchen and one for the dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cabinet doors from the uppers stripped and ready for finishing. I found all of these in a closet. They were being used as shelves. I have some repairs to make to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A door we salvaged from Kristin's school. I am building a bar cabinet in the laundry porch and will use these for the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a five paneled door after being stripped and sanded. Pretty huh?
> 
> *Shop shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really kitchen related, but I finally unloaded the basement to accomodate the laundry. I brought up the sander to the shop. I bought this at a garage sale a few years ago for $50. It is a 1950's era Craftsman. Works great. Needs dust shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More reclaimed fir beams arrive for who knows what…
> 
> *More kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the kitchen the walls are being closed. I put in insulation and what a difference that makes.
> 
> *Back in the house*
> I continued to stain and shellac the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staining the doors
> 
> *Anniversary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Coronado, Ca that week for our anniversary. So we got a little time out of the house.
> 
> I think that gets us up to date with week 2 of 5. Things slow down a little in the next posts. I think.


amazing wood. 
pretty cool re: finding the doors as shelves.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Weeks 1 and 2.. Stripping and Repairs.. *
> 
> *Summary*
> There was a lot going on in the days after the demolition. I worked on staining the guest room and millwork repairs to the kitchen. I oversaw the coordination of the electrical after the plumber left. The guys worked on stripping and sanding and more stripping. Here we go….
> 
> *In the kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the area where the fridge had been. The vent indicates that this was a California Cooler. Predating fridges the were used to keep food cool. A hole in the floor let cool air from the basement rise towards the attic cooling the food. We are going to use it for a pantry.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the floor with all of the vinyl gone. The floor guys will take care of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discovered that the bottom shelf had been cut to accomadate overlay doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the bottom shelves for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan.. Rip apart the broken shelves and repair with old growth fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of shelves
> 
> *On the porch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wainscotting on the porch is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view back to the door. The bench is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We removed the bars in the windows. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bars as seen from the inside.
> 
> *Lots of door work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Replacement doors arrive from the salvage yard. 3 for the kitchen and one for the dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cabinet doors from the uppers stripped and ready for finishing. I found all of these in a closet. They were being used as shelves. I have some repairs to make to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A door we salvaged from Kristin's school. I am building a bar cabinet in the laundry porch and will use these for the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a five paneled door after being stripped and sanded. Pretty huh?
> 
> *Shop shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really kitchen related, but I finally unloaded the basement to accomodate the laundry. I brought up the sander to the shop. I bought this at a garage sale a few years ago for $50. It is a 1950's era Craftsman. Works great. Needs dust shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More reclaimed fir beams arrive for who knows what…
> 
> *More kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the kitchen the walls are being closed. I put in insulation and what a difference that makes.
> 
> *Back in the house*
> I continued to stain and shellac the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staining the doors
> 
> *Anniversary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Coronado, Ca that week for our anniversary. So we got a little time out of the house.
> 
> I think that gets us up to date with week 2 of 5. Things slow down a little in the next posts. I think.


This is a really fun process to be a part of!

The contrasting tones (dark frame, light panels) you've done on the doors are pretty…


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen Weeks 1 and 2.. Stripping and Repairs.. *
> 
> *Summary*
> There was a lot going on in the days after the demolition. I worked on staining the guest room and millwork repairs to the kitchen. I oversaw the coordination of the electrical after the plumber left. The guys worked on stripping and sanding and more stripping. Here we go….
> 
> *In the kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of the area where the fridge had been. The vent indicates that this was a California Cooler. Predating fridges the were used to keep food cool. A hole in the floor let cool air from the basement rise towards the attic cooling the food. We are going to use it for a pantry.
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of the floor with all of the vinyl gone. The floor guys will take care of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discovered that the bottom shelf had been cut to accomadate overlay doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out came the bottom shelves for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan.. Rip apart the broken shelves and repair with old growth fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of shelves
> 
> *On the porch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wainscotting on the porch is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view back to the door. The bench is stripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We removed the bars in the windows. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bars as seen from the inside.
> 
> *Lots of door work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Replacement doors arrive from the salvage yard. 3 for the kitchen and one for the dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cabinet doors from the uppers stripped and ready for finishing. I found all of these in a closet. They were being used as shelves. I have some repairs to make to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A door we salvaged from Kristin's school. I am building a bar cabinet in the laundry porch and will use these for the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a five paneled door after being stripped and sanded. Pretty huh?
> 
> *Shop shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really kitchen related, but I finally unloaded the basement to accomodate the laundry. I brought up the sander to the shop. I bought this at a garage sale a few years ago for $50. It is a 1950's era Craftsman. Works great. Needs dust shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More reclaimed fir beams arrive for who knows what…
> 
> *More kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the kitchen the walls are being closed. I put in insulation and what a difference that makes.
> 
> *Back in the house*
> I continued to stain and shellac the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staining the doors
> 
> *Anniversary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Coronado, Ca that week for our anniversary. So we got a little time out of the house.
> 
> I think that gets us up to date with week 2 of 5. Things slow down a little in the next posts. I think.


This is awesome John. I love the dedication to detail. You are going to have one amazing home when done.
So we are back in close to real time now. What's after this?

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## gizmodyne

*Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*

*Slow Down*
Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.









We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.

One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.

Here we go….









The kitchen with plaster.









Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls

*Doors Hung*









We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.









The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.









French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.

*Millwork repairs*








The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.









Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.









I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.

See…








Uglay.

I also shot a little video of repairing the window:






*Stairway to hell-o!*








The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.









After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.

I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.

*In the shop*
We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.









Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!









The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.









Working on the cabinet doors.

*The Den and Guest room*








Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.









Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.









Painted it. √









We love it. Very nice and clean.









This is the before… Ugh!









Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…









Ceiling painted √.









Walls painted √









Re-installing the window hardware..

Still a few touch ups in here.

*The plan*








Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?

So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.

But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


a lot of work.. but boy oh boy is it beautiful


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


Still enjoying the journey!


----------



## Drew1House

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


We are in the middle of this in our 2001 home… I have done many that were more your vintage as well.. this will make ours more useable but I just want my new shop back. It is now full of fiberglass from the torn apart house and I have a bunch of nice maple cabnets sitting in the driveway getting rained on as we cant use em…

I like you… cant wait to be done… looks great though.

Drew


----------



## PanamaJack

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


It is looking better all the time Giz! Outstanding work.

What year might you get done with this most time consuming project??

I am getting ready for a roof job mid-August…I can hardly wait…NOT!

By the way I like the new/old stove. I sell appliances, but nothing like this. Very, very cool.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


Thanks for the comments…

Panama we are going to finish this year with the inside. Most work will be done this month. Then a couple cabinet building projects….


----------



## oscorner

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


Another great transformation from what was to what is. You have a lot of sweat equity in your home. The "This Old House" crew would be proud of you.


----------



## ayanna

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


I want to do a renovation project on my kitchen and am browsing around to do some research. I have hardwood on my floors and wondering whether or not to get it replaced with tile? I ran across this ad that says new kitchen in a box which only costs $25 and I am wondering if I should give it a try because of the price. This would save me hundreds. My fellow DIY-ERS advice plz?


----------



## Karson

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 3 -5*
> 
> *Slow Down*
> Things actually slowed down a lot during these weeks from our perspective, as the amount of work in the kitchen apperaed to be moving slowly. Plaster work and sanding are not exactly exciting. Lots of sanding. We spent time running around buying tile and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went shopping….Our new (old) stove. It is tiny.
> 
> One of the guys that they sent did a terrible job preparing the wood in the porch so when they stained there were evil sanding marks from the palm sander in many spots. So they are going to refund me some time, took some days off so that they had someone available, and they sent a much better guy.
> 
> Here we go….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen with plaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen porch walls with paint stripped from wood and walls
> 
> *Doors Hung*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked a swinging door for the kitchen/dining room opening. Let the Three's Company Style Mayhem begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the kitchen/porch. will bring in light to the kitchen. It awaits glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French door on the back porch. We moved the header afterwards. New threshold coming too.
> 
> *Millwork repairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets received the bottom shelf that I repaired. Now there is a 3/4" reveal or sill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan patched the beadboard. This is just rough since it will be covered by a cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built spindle slats for the built in bench. The old ones were inadequate and made of thin pine. I am rather proud of this.
> 
> See…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uglay.
> 
> I also shot a little video of repairing the window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stairway to hell-o!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaster was completely ruined on the stairwell. When we excavated (by we I mean they dug I watched) we found a rotting sill, inadequate studs and that the plaster was just adhered to the dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After new pressure treated wood, and concrete pour.
> 
> I have to take another shot where they textured this. It looks great now.
> 
> *In the shop*
> We had to continue work on our remaining base cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up of the big cabinet. I used gravity assist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabinets unclamped and ready for face frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the cabinet doors.
> 
> *The Den and Guest room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stain and shellac of the doors in the guest room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling, Rolling, Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted it. √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it. Very nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the before… Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over to the den for two days of sanding, two days of staining, two days of shellac, two days of paint…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling painted √.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walls painted √
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-installing the window hardware..
> 
> Still a few touch ups in here.
> 
> *The plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick sketchup I did of the kitchen this week. The pantry will be where the fridge once was. The stove is being moved to the left side where you see it. The little counter area is just an idea of how to not hit my head on the cabinets above. We are not sure how to build this area. Any advice?
> 
> So I guess it doesn't seem that slow when I look at it like this. Up to date now.
> 
> But I will be starting a new blog series on the built-in cabinet I am making for the porch.


Great renovation. Nice job on the contuination.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*

*Where's my Camera Cord?*
I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).

*Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.

The kitchen is stained and painted now…









I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.

Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.








The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.









The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.

*Birthday boy makes screens*
Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
















Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?

So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…








Clues to my gift in this picture.








Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.









*Hallway done√ (Not really)*
We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.








Late night penance.









Finished hallway. More doors to stain.

*Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*








The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...









…... and painted.









The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.

*Living room Floors*
After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.









Sanding the living room.









One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.

So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.

I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.

Thanks for reading this long post.


----------



## Tangle

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Fun, Fun, Fun.Really looks good, John. Great photos


----------



## pedrorc

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Great work, nice wood colors


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


boy oh boy.. that's a lot of work !!!

but the results? WOW Gorgeous. 
I'm still in love with that porch.. oooooooh la la


----------



## Caliper

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


I'm still in love with the process. Every time I read one of yours or Dusty's posts I want to find a house to rehab… Am I nuts? Great job with the install of the award-winning cabinets John.

Happy belated birthday too. I'm guessing the separate blog will also have something to do with that present.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Thanks guys and gal,

Jeff: It is not for everyone. It is exspensive and time consuming, plus dirty. But these old houses have great wood and wood projects. I have learned a lot about finishing.

That said, if I had more money I would buy another old house and do it again


----------



## Don

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


*Quote Caliper:* "Every time I read one of yours or Dusty's posts I want to find a house to rehab… Am I nuts?"

*YES! LOL*


----------



## Treefarmer

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


I must be nuts too…...

Great work John.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Thanks Bob.

We have been on overtime this week, so I will have a ton to post soon.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Fun to catch up on this - at least to this point. Thanks for posting this long post!


----------



## GreginDE

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Beautiful work.

I really need to get going on doing/making/building something!


----------



## GregSalata

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Impressive series.
Great restoration.

I have been going through mine for 25 years. 
Finally now going back and adding the details that I either had not figured out yet or could not afford at the time.

Great job!

Greg


----------



## GaryK

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


I saw Gizmo's work in person a few weeks ago and I'll tell you that he is doing a fantastic job!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Thanks Greg and Gary. I have not posted to this series for a while since a bunch of the big projects are done. Still working on the cabinets.


----------



## blackdogwoodshop

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


This is a great series….keep them coming!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Thanks….More coming soon… Ah. Summer.


----------



## Muggz

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Wow! The floors and trim look fantastic. I love the look of the flooring.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Summer 07 --- Kitchen and Den Weeks 6 - 8*
> 
> *Where's my Camera Cord?*
> I lost my camera cord about a week ago so I haven't been able to post photos recently. So some catch up with pics… (Borrowed my sister's cord).
> 
> *Kitchen…. Cabinets anyone?*
> If you followed the cabinet making journey you have witnessed some of the madness behind our method. And this week I got to install them finally.
> 
> The kitchen is stained and painted now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained the cabinets and trim then finished with dewaxed shellac and three to four coats of poly. The paint is a two tone job.
> 
> Setting the cabinets took the better part of a day to scribe and push, level and shim. We assembled the second one in the kitchen, screwing the boxes together and then gluing and nailing the face frame to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first cabinet set in place. It still has its award winning ribbon. You can also see the uppers that I rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sink cabinet in place with the ply subtop.
> 
> *Birthday boy makes screens*
> Then came my birthday present from my wife and her parent's….. It is great to have a woodworking wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh… Yeah….. Guess What?
> 
> So I made some screens for the laundry porch for my first project with the new gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clues to my gift in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade screen stop from reclaimed fir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hallway done√ (Not really)*
> We spent many days staining and painting the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night penance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hallway. More doors to stain.
> 
> *Laundry Porch Done √ (Not really.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laundry porch was also stained and lacquered (sprayed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …... and painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway resurface and staining are complete.
> Now I have to build and install 9 windows and the three screens.
> 
> *Living room Floors*
> After moving everything we own out of the dining room and living room we finally are having the floors redone. They are white oak and quite scratched up. The wall refinishers screwed them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of oil-based poly. Two to go.
> 
> So things are coming together. We can set our stuff back this weekend and will be done with tile next week.
> 
> I am going to start a seperate blog about the the two cabinets I am building.
> 
> Thanks for reading this long post.


Thanks Muggz.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Catching Up (Summer 07 - Feb 09)*

How does this happen? I have been working in off and on on the house projects since summer.
Last time I wrote here, we were just having the floors done.

*Living Room*
Here is the after shot.








Looking back the other way








The inglenook









*Dining Room*
With the addition of the Stickley Table we hosted a great Christmas Dinner.

















*Kitchen*
I built and installed the custom dishwasher panel








I stained and installed the remaining doors and drawers for the kitchen cabinet.








Stained and installed a swinging door.








I also stained three of the original cabinet doors which I am standing next to in the above photo.

*Hallway/ Den*
I stained and installed the den door and .

























*Exterior*
I built and installed the 10 remaining wooden screens








Some painted pine.








Some reclaimed fir..









I built three windows from reclaimed fir for the kitchen porch. Tempered glass.

















Kristin continued work on the garden.









*Furniture Projects.*
Happy to say that I finished a few pure woodworking projects over this time as well.


----------



## cylis007

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching Up (Summer 07 - Feb 09)*
> 
> How does this happen? I have been working in off and on on the house projects since summer.
> Last time I wrote here, we were just having the floors done.
> 
> *Living Room*
> Here is the after shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dining Room*
> With the addition of the Stickley Table we hosted a great Christmas Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kitchen*
> I built and installed the custom dishwasher panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained and installed the remaining doors and drawers for the kitchen cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained and installed a swinging door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stained three of the original cabinet doors which I am standing next to in the above photo.
> 
> *Hallway/ Den*
> I stained and installed the den door and .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exterior*
> I built and installed the 10 remaining wooden screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some painted pine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reclaimed fir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built three windows from reclaimed fir for the kitchen porch. Tempered glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin continued work on the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Furniture Projects.*
> Happy to say that I finished a few pure woodworking projects over this time as well.


That's a beautiful home. Thanks for saving it and not demolishing to build a McMansion! I will be following your blog.


----------



## Jon3

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching Up (Summer 07 - Feb 09)*
> 
> How does this happen? I have been working in off and on on the house projects since summer.
> Last time I wrote here, we were just having the floors done.
> 
> *Living Room*
> Here is the after shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dining Room*
> With the addition of the Stickley Table we hosted a great Christmas Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kitchen*
> I built and installed the custom dishwasher panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained and installed the remaining doors and drawers for the kitchen cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained and installed a swinging door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stained three of the original cabinet doors which I am standing next to in the above photo.
> 
> *Hallway/ Den*
> I stained and installed the den door and .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exterior*
> I built and installed the 10 remaining wooden screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some painted pine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reclaimed fir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built three windows from reclaimed fir for the kitchen porch. Tempered glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin continued work on the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Furniture Projects.*
> Happy to say that I finished a few pure woodworking projects over this time as well.


Good to see you back online gizmo! Was wondering when we were going to see some more of your work!


----------



## MsDebbieP

gizmodyne said:


> *Catching Up (Summer 07 - Feb 09)*
> 
> How does this happen? I have been working in off and on on the house projects since summer.
> Last time I wrote here, we were just having the floors done.
> 
> *Living Room*
> Here is the after shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back the other way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inglenook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dining Room*
> With the addition of the Stickley Table we hosted a great Christmas Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kitchen*
> I built and installed the custom dishwasher panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stained and installed the remaining doors and drawers for the kitchen cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stained and installed a swinging door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stained three of the original cabinet doors which I am standing next to in the above photo.
> 
> *Hallway/ Den*
> I stained and installed the den door and .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exterior*
> I built and installed the 10 remaining wooden screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some painted pine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reclaimed fir..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built three windows from reclaimed fir for the kitchen porch. Tempered glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin continued work on the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Furniture Projects.*
> Happy to say that I finished a few pure woodworking projects over this time as well.


absolutely gorgeous. 
Looking back are you in disbelief at what you have been able to achieve?

Bravo. Bravo. Bravo.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Cabinet Door Repair*

The last three cabinet doors to install are the originals that I found used as shelves in the laundry room. 
Here they are, stripped and in temporary place.









*Problems*Unfortunately two of the doors have significant damage and hack repairs.









Door 1: Missing chunk of breadboard








and chunk of beadboard/ breadboard at opposite corner.









Door 2: Missing corner and bad repair via metal bracket thing








The other end has the same








View from end.

*Deconstruction*
I pried off the ends. These types of door are really a simple construction. They are stock beadboard with wood ends nailed on. It is probably why the joints failed in some of them.
























The doors just fell apart at this point. I marked the pieces and set them aside.








The nails are quite long

*Broken Joint*
The metal doo dads had been holding together a broken tongue and groove joint. 








It fell into two pieces as I took the ends off.








Here you can see the two adjoining beadboard pieces with the broken tongue.

I ripped off the tongue and cut a new groove in each edge for a spline to hold the pieces together.








Repaired!

*Grain Match*








I thought about just making a patch but decided that this door needed a new piece.








I measured the original piece of damaged board.









Here is a bunch of my old growth stock of fir scraps that I use to match the grain.
I cut a new piece of to replace the damaged section and used the t-saw to cut a v-groove.
















After ripping away the damaged piece I matched up the grain as much as possible. with my new piece.
I jointed and glued the pieces.
















Above is the repaired piece after glue up.

Here is the piece in the context of the entire door.









*I Heart Blue Tape*
In the course of the repairs I ended up splintering a piece by picking it up incorrectly.
Blue tape to the rescue.

















*Next time*
I mill and attach new breadboard ends.


----------



## sbryan55

gizmodyne said:


> *Cabinet Door Repair*
> 
> The last three cabinet doors to install are the originals that I found used as shelves in the laundry room.
> Here they are, stripped and in temporary place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Problems*Unfortunately two of the doors have significant damage and hack repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door 1: Missing chunk of breadboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and chunk of beadboard/ breadboard at opposite corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door 2: Missing corner and bad repair via metal bracket thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other end has the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from end.
> 
> *Deconstruction*
> I pried off the ends. These types of door are really a simple construction. They are stock beadboard with wood ends nailed on. It is probably why the joints failed in some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors just fell apart at this point. I marked the pieces and set them aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nails are quite long
> 
> *Broken Joint*
> The metal doo dads had been holding together a broken tongue and groove joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fell into two pieces as I took the ends off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the two adjoining beadboard pieces with the broken tongue.
> 
> I ripped off the tongue and cut a new groove in each edge for a spline to hold the pieces together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repaired!
> 
> *Grain Match*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about just making a patch but decided that this door needed a new piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured the original piece of damaged board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a bunch of my old growth stock of fir scraps that I use to match the grain.
> I cut a new piece of to replace the damaged section and used the t-saw to cut a v-groove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ripping away the damaged piece I matched up the grain as much as possible. with my new piece.
> I jointed and glued the pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the repaired piece after glue up.
> 
> Here is the piece in the context of the entire door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Heart Blue Tape*
> In the course of the repairs I ended up splintering a piece by picking it up incorrectly.
> Blue tape to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> I mill and attach new breadboard ends.


And to think that I had thought you had simply been lounging around the house, spending time on the computer and been generally taking it easy. 

Nice post, Giz. It does look like you have kept yourself busy in the past few months. I can see now why the shelves you just posted took so long to complete. They were just another item on your "assigned" list (my wife thinks her mission in this life is to find things for me to do). Welcome to the club.

I just hope you don't run out of things to do.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Must... make ...doors ...fit.*

If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..








They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."

Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.









Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.

*FrankenHinges*
Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…









Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975









Gramp's metal vice put to good use.









The custom hinge.

*Mr. Five Hour Installer*
These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!

Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….








Sweet home Alabama!









Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.

*The other side*
Here is the other upper cabinet in process








No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.









Shims in place. These doors are evil.









Oh yeah.









Last shot at the hinge

*Next time*
Can you say custom fridge panels?


----------



## BigTim

gizmodyne said:


> *Must... make ...doors ...fit.*
> 
> If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."
> 
> Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.
> 
> *FrankenHinges*
> Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramp's metal vice put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom hinge.
> 
> *Mr. Five Hour Installer*
> These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!
> 
> Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.
> 
> *The other side*
> Here is the other upper cabinet in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims in place. These doors are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot at the hinge
> 
> *Next time*
> Can you say custom fridge panels?


LOOKING GOOD!!!

I hear you about the bad idea of no doors. My dad took off ours & it "only" took him 12 years to finish the job (The house was to be sold LOL) My mom hated them that way

I really like the custom hinges, Nice job!


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Must... make ...doors ...fit.*
> 
> If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."
> 
> Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.
> 
> *FrankenHinges*
> Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramp's metal vice put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom hinge.
> 
> *Mr. Five Hour Installer*
> These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!
> 
> Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.
> 
> *The other side*
> Here is the other upper cabinet in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims in place. These doors are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot at the hinge
> 
> *Next time*
> Can you say custom fridge panels?


The unnatural grafting of one hinge to another is an abomination!


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Must... make ...doors ...fit.*
> 
> If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."
> 
> Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.
> 
> *FrankenHinges*
> Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramp's metal vice put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom hinge.
> 
> *Mr. Five Hour Installer*
> These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!
> 
> Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.
> 
> *The other side*
> Here is the other upper cabinet in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims in place. These doors are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot at the hinge
> 
> *Next time*
> Can you say custom fridge panels?


Thanks Tim.

Todd. Don't bring the angry mob.


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Must... make ...doors ...fit.*
> 
> If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."
> 
> Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.
> 
> *FrankenHinges*
> Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramp's metal vice put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom hinge.
> 
> *Mr. Five Hour Installer*
> These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!
> 
> Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.
> 
> *The other side*
> Here is the other upper cabinet in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims in place. These doors are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot at the hinge
> 
> *Next time*
> Can you say custom fridge panels?


With pitchforks and torches.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Must... make ...doors ...fit.*
> 
> If you remember the last time I fit the doors in…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all dinged up and "beyond repair."
> 
> Well a hammer and saw later(see last blog) and they were ready to stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procedure: Washcoat, two coats gel stain, shellac, poly.
> 
> *FrankenHinges*
> Nothing comes easy around here. I knew the shape of the original hinges but could not find a supplier. So I order two different types of hinges from rejuvenation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video of how I mixed the two hinges. Not rocket science.
> http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=68975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gramp's metal vice put to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The custom hinge.
> 
> *Mr. Five Hour Installer*
> These doors took forever to install. Nothing was square!
> 
> Finished Shot of the sad doors seen above….. Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet home Alabama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with the "new" cabinets I made.
> 
> *The other side*
> Here is the other upper cabinet in process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doors= bad idea = messy = I was hungry all the time looking at the food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shims in place. These doors are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last shot at the hinge
> 
> *Next time*
> Can you say custom fridge panels?


gulp


----------



## gizmodyne

*Madness and The Deck*

*Home Tour Madness*
In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.

I have a to-do list longer than my arm.

I'll give you more details on that later.

*Item 50: Build Deck*
Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.









After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.









We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.

*Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.

1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.








2. Drill screw into biscuit.

















The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards. 

















So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.

*Benches*
I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.








I tested a few locations.









I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….









...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.


















I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.








Template for Rails

What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.









I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.









I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever. 









Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.









More night Work.








!







!
in the rain.









Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.

















Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken

*Next up*
Refrigerator Panels.


----------



## BigTim

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Nothing like a bunch of people coming thru the house to get everthing moving. I don't envy you. Except for the house. I love it!! Good luck with your list! The deck & benches look great!


----------



## sbryan55

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


This is a nice job, Giz. And I was worried that you had nothing else left to do after the cabinet doors were finished!!  I am sure your list is a lot like mine in that my wife thinks it is her mission in life to find things to keep me busy.

Good luck on the tour. I am sure you have a myriad of details to take care of. Is the tour going to include the shop as well? After all what would is going to be of more interest: the house or the shop? 

Anyway keep busy and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Giz, you have a great knack for the design of your place. You understand and pay attention to many of the details that determine the dialect of your home's design vernacular. Your execution is definitely exceptional.

In short - Your work is fabulous.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Thanks Tim.

Scott: Thanks. The shop is not on the tour. Prying eyes and all.

Todd: Thanks. That is a high compliment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


I love the benches. Why the biscut in the deck? Don't you leave a nails width between the boards?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Hi Topamax,

The biscuit is the fastener. It has a built in spacer and a hole for the screw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


OH! So you put no screws in except for in the biscuits?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


The first and last boards are screwed through the face and plugged. I had to do a few other screws in the ends for some of the more bowed boards as well. The fasteners are designed to be hidden and really snug the boards down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


i learn a new trick here every day


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


I was just admiring how new your tools are.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Todd: I polish each tool and store in a case after use. They are family heirlooms.


----------



## Jojo

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


I was going to post a comment about how great your work, how well integrated with the rest of the house is the design of the benches, and how I love the Craftsman bungalows like yours but I can't top off the first of *Todd* comments so I refer you to the above. ;o)

*Giz*, great deck, great dedication after-hours and it seems that you've got yourself a great Sawstop too, isn't it?


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Thanks Jojo. Very nice of you.

I have had the saw since Dec. 07. I love it.


----------



## Toolman3264

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Great Job!...and thanks to you I am going out and purchase the Ridgid OSS


----------



## a1Jim

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Great job what a change this will make.


----------



## deckbuilder

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


You can change and improve the look of your home by installing decks or patios. These are inexpensive means of updating your property. It can also increase the market value of your home. Here's a resource I found useful for custom fences, decks or patios-http://www.eckhoffconstruction.com.


----------



## bubinga

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Cool Deck Thingie


----------



## wssnow

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


When you are remodeling your home, it is also a good idea to look into home security devices that you can install in your home. It is easier to set up burglar alarms while you are renovating your home rather than to mount them after you have finished your home improvement project. http://www.wirelesssecuritynow.com/


----------



## NormG

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Great deck


----------



## wa123

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Most homeowners install their burglar alarm during the building or remodeling process because it saves them the time and inconvenience of re-arranging cables and drilling holes after finishing touches have been made on their residence. Others simply purchase wireless house alarms to make the installation process easier. http://wirelessalarm123.com/


----------



## hamiltonbillc

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


Aside from adding to your existing living space, you can also remodel small areas of your home. A tweak here and there can do wonders for the aesthetics of your house. Investing in modern and well-made furniture can also add character to any room and allow your home to reflect your personality. Here's a useful resource for home and office furniture-http://www.hamiltonbusinessinteriors.com/.


----------



## Wiggy

gizmodyne said:


> *Madness and The Deck*
> 
> *Home Tour Madness*
> In two weeks (April 26) our house is going to be featured on the neighborhood home tour. Over 1000 people will be walking through…. gulp.
> 
> I have a to-do list longer than my arm.
> 
> I'll give you more details on that later.
> 
> *Item 50: Build Deck*
> Previously we had a crummy set of dilapidated stairs leading to our back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some poorly planned landscaping we ended up with a dirt circle. Seen behind me in this picture. On the upside it was a good place to finish furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hired a contractor to build the foundation of the deck, but I wanted to have a hand in it, so I decided to lay all of the decking and install built-in benches.
> 
> *Hidden Deck Fastener System Thingies*
> We decided to use Eb-Ty deck fasteners and avoid holes in the top of the deck. They are fairly easy to install.
> 
> 1. Cut biscuit slot at joist intersection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Drill screw into biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real evil thing is fixing bowed decking. For that I used a Cepco BoWrench: Very cool tool that hooks onto a joist and lets you straighten out boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the deck laying is easy, but time consuming; about two sixteen-footers per hour.
> 
> *Benches*
> I drew up a plan for built-in deck benches based on a drawing from the Sunset Deck Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a few locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notched out the 4×4's to sit around the beam….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and bolted the heck out of them with 1/2" carriage bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did something new this project. I printed my Sketchup Drawing's full-size, glued them onto plywood and made templates. Very cool use of Sketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template for Rails
> 
> What's a project without a new tool? My new Ridgid OSS smooths the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent many nights working on this project. Here I am last Sunday under the flood lights. The short rails were attached with deck screws covered by plugs. The long rails were attached with pocket screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built a little jig to hold the top pieces at 6" cantilever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plywood spacers set the distance between boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More night Work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done now… Just need to finish the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck ends have been cut square after this picture was taken
> 
> *Next up*
> Refrigerator Panels.


The look of the Craftman style of homes and furniture has always been a favorite of mine.
You have a beautiful deck… you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*

*The Hole in My Kitchen*
For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in. 









We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.








We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.

*Design*
I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.









The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.

*Preparing Stock*
I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.

All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free









I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.

















I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.









I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.

*Joinery*
Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.

After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.

















The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.










Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.









The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.








I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.









Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.








Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).








Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.









*Next time*
Fitting the panels on the fridge


----------



## Jojo

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


Nice recup' job, I'm looking forward to see the finished fridge… as well as the rest of the kitchen/house.


----------



## Jon3

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


I went looking for a fridge that would accept panels for my sister, and boy, its hard to find one that is not ridiculously expensive. Honestly, I was tempted to go for an adhesive or rare-earth magnet type solution.


----------



## mcsquared

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


Favoriting this because that is the exact fridge (jenn-air, right?) that I just bought saying to my wife "sure I can build a custom panel for that."


----------



## Blake

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


This is pretty cool. I love the use of the recycled materials.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


Thanks for the comments.

McSquared: Yes Jenn-air. 36" wide.


----------



## DanYo

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 1*
> 
> *The Hole in My Kitchen*
> For the past two years we have lived with a hole in the wall of the kitchen where the fridge was. I was going to turn this into a pantry, but we decided to put the fridge back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found a fridge that would accept custom panels. It is 36" wide. and only 24" deep to the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to cut back one stud in the wall to accommodate the depth and reinforce the floor for the weight, but the hole/nook is ready for the fridge.
> 
> *Design*
> I drew up several designs in SU and settled on the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The panels are beadboard with domino-ed bread board ends.
> 
> *Preparing Stock*
> I have documented this process several times in my dishwasher and cabinet progress, but here goes.
> 
> All stock is reclaimed fir headed to the dumpster and acquired for free from local construction projects.
> I comb it with a metal detector and cut to rough length. Time: 2 hours. Cost: Free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-sawed all stock in half on the bandsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left the stock to acclimate for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not take any shots of the stock milling process but it is well documented on my other blogs.
> 
> *Joinery*
> Using the table saw ran grooves on both sides of the stock to accept splines. (no pic) This time I sized the grooves to accept 1/4" plywood. Much quicker than milling 1/4" stock.
> 
> After crosscutting, I ran the center v-groove on the rounter table using a 45 degree bit. I set up the table with two fences. If the board were to kick away from the first fence the groove would get off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grooves left by the bit are fuzzy in fir, so I ran the edge v-grooves on the table saw. These are really just half of the groove, but look like a full v when two pieces are set edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the milled b-board with grooves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breadboard ends are attached with dominos. Here I set the layout for the first piece. I need to trim the edge of the panel, so I placed the domino off center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinforced two of the lateral joints on each of the upper doors where the door pull would stress the joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the large freezer panel during glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterward I trimmed it to fit and exactly center the beadboard pattern (more on the math involved here next time).
> It was freezing in the shop this morning (for So. Cal).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final shot: Glue dries on a fridge door panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Fitting the panels on the fridge


cool posting


----------



## gizmodyne

*Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*

*Fitting the doors*
The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge. 








I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.

I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.









In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.

I reattached the door to the fridge box.









You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.

*Aligning the beadboard*
My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.

Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.









I marked the overhang.








Then I trimmed the edge.








I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).








Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.

*Installing backer panel*
I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size. 








I then persuaded the panel into place.








Note: Unsafe stool standing.

*Rabbeting the doors*
The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.








TEST BLOCK








Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.

Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…









... to check the reveal…








Looking good.

*Next time*
I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


----------



## Partridge

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


ONE GOOD LOOKING COOLED BOX


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


Hey Giz, you're doing a great job it looks totally pro. Your techniques and process look pro too.

I would recommend that you finish the backside even though it is not seen. I have noticed in my remodeling that this helps prevent projects like yours from cupping. An even finish on all sides helps alleviate this issue.

This is something that I noticed in old work that I usually demo. I always pay attention to what lasts over time and what does not.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


Thanks guys.

Todd, I am going to give the back a coat or two of shellac, but not stain and poly. This is what I did for the dishwasher panel. What do you think?


----------



## toddc

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


Now that you say that, didn't I bring this up on the dishwasher cover?

It does not need stain on the back, the color does not need to match where it is not seen. I would skip the shellac and put the poly on, it actually offers the protection and adhesion will not be a problem for this wood. The color does not need to match where it is not seen.


----------



## Dorje

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


Wow - you're still at it! Looks like you've been doing a lot of good work!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

gizmodyne said:


> *Custom Refrigerator Panels 2*
> 
> *Fitting the doors*
> The doors are held on with a piece of metal trim that protrudes from the sub door of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use a method where a 1/4" backer board is inserted into the trim and then my doors are screwed into place from the back.
> 
> I soon realized it is much easier to fit my doors when the fridge doors have been removed and are laying flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture I had already fit the freezer door. I did not take photos of this but you will see the entire process on the upper doors.
> 
> I reattached the door to the fridge box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a center line in the above picture. I sized the freezer door with the desired side reveal of a 1/4.
> 
> *Aligning the beadboard*
> My goal was to align the beadboard of the upper doors to the freezer door. When I built the upper doors I made them roughly half the size of the lower door. Each door contains a full piece of beadboard that I could reference to the center line of the freezer door.
> 
> Here are both untrimmed fridge doors resting on the installed freezer door. The centers and horizontals are perfectly aligned, but the edges are too wide on the uppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the overhang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I trimmed the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had earlier built a prototype door (basic frame cut to exact size).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the new reference edge of the outside, I came back and trimmed the interior edges for the size of the prototype.
> 
> *Installing backer panel*
> I cut 1/4" baltic birch to the specified size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then persuaded the panel into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Unsafe stool standing.
> 
> *Rabbeting the doors*
> The doors are rabbeted to create a 1/8" relief. This allows them to recess into the panel. I set up a single flat bottom blade and carefully nibbled the distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEST BLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbeted doors. Rabbet on top, bottom and right edge.
> 
> Then I held the pieces on temporarily with clamps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... to check the reveal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> *Next time*
> I fancy up the backer board and start finishing. Plus making stainless steel trim go bye bye.


This a great blog.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*

In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.

If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.

*Project Description*

Here is a picture of the corner:









You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.

*Design Specifications*
Here is the design for the new cabinet.








Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.

Materials: 
Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges

*Cut Lists*
I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.








Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.









*Plan of Procedure*
Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.

1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle: 
7.Attach Face Frames
8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
9. Install Cabinets.
10: Make and Install Countertop
11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding

*Next Time*
I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.

My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


----------



## sbryan55

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


This is going to be an interesting series, Giz. The only comment I would have is that when I do cabinetry I find it easier to fit the face frame to the cabinet rather than fitting the cabinet to the face frame.

I wanted to do this last year when we remodeled our kitchen but I was "decommissioned" despite having a 50% stake in the partnership (or at least I thought so) because my wife felt she would be "dead and in her grave by the time the cabinets would be finished". 

As far as the counter top goes, if it is not a butcher block top, I would put polyurethane on it. Poly can be a challenge to repair but it is inert to both water and chemicals. If you are going to put in a butcher block counter top then I would treat it as a cutting board.


----------



## a1Jim

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


Should be interesting blog I see something right away I find unique "starting with the face frame" .
Looks like a good organized list of the process.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


This is going to be a interesting blog.


----------



## dlmckirdy

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


I think that I would increase the depth of the cabinets to include a 3" or 4" toe kick. That will increase both the storage and counter area by nearly 25%, while keeping the footprint of the base on the same lines as original. If you leave the toe kick off, working at the counter will forever be a pain in the back.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


Hi,

Thanks for the comments.

We did not include the toe kick to stay traditional to the original design/ style of our house and the era. I built the other cabinets the same and it is not that bad to work at. I may put a bit more overhang on the countertop to partially compensate.


----------



## Fireball

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Kitchen Cabinets: Overview Design Phase*
> 
> In the upcoming part of this series I will blog how to make base kitchen cabinets. I learned to make cabinets in a class and think that they are well within the range of any intermediate woodworker. This project will be a mix of traditional and modern materials/ techniques. In this project I will be making faceframe cabinets with traditional surface mounted hinges, plywood boxes, and modern drawer slides.
> 
> If you are interested in building your own cabinets I think it will be a useful project for you to follow along.
> If you have been following this blog or the one on the other cabinets , you know that we have an empty corner waiting for cabinets.
> 
> *Project Description*
> 
> Here is a picture of the corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a faint outline or "scar" on the floor where cabinets had been removed by the prior owner.
> 
> *Design Specifications*
> Here is the design for the new cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungalow Style Corner Cabinet
> This assembly is made of two cabinets butted into a corner. Standard cabinets are a net 24" deep, but these are custom sized at 16 3/4" to match the original scars on the floor.
> The corner is going to become dead space. I weighed the options, but it is not worth the hassle of trying to reclaim the space.
> 
> Materials:
> Cases Vertical Grain Doug Fir Plywood with solid end panels
> Recycled Douglas Fir Face Frames stained Mahogany with Shelac and Poly Finish
> Douglas Fir Counter Top with Poly Finish.
> Recycled Fir Drawers with ply bottoms Natural / Poly Finish
> Brass Hardware: Bin Pulls and Butterfly Hinges
> 
> *Cut Lists*
> I try to plan out most of the project before heading out to the shop.
> I drew up the face frames and cabinets in SketchUp with the dimensions indicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imported them into EXCEL where I calculated the part sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plan of Procedure*
> Here is a rough list of the steps that I will take to make the cabinets. The face frames are made first so that I can custom fit them to the space even though my measurements should be dead on. Then I build the cabinets to match the frames.
> 
> 1. Make Face Frames: Mill Stock, Cut Parts, Cut Pocket Holes, Finish Glue and Screw, Finish
> 2. Make Cases to match Face Frames: Cut Parts, Domino or Biscuit, Cut Grooves For Backs, Size Backs, Cut Pocket Holes for securing TopsPre- Finish and Assemble
> 3. Make Doors: Mill Bead Board, Mill Bread Boards, Mill Z' Braces: Domino, Assemble, Fit, Finish
> 4. Make Drawer Faces: 1/4 Smaller than openings.
> 5. Make Drawer Boxes, (14" Deep x 1" Smaller than Drawer Faces): Mill Parts, Dovetail Fronts, Groove Bottoms and Sides, Fit Backs and Bottoms. Finish and Assemble.
> 6. Make Cutting Board: 1/2" Maple with Fir Handle:
> 7.Attach Face Frames
> 8: Install Drawers, Doors, Cutting Boards
> 9. Install Cabinets.
> 10: Make and Install Countertop
> 11: Make and Install Shoe Moulding
> 
> *Next Time*
> I start knocking down the tasks. Maybe a run out for more plywood. Wish me luck. Comments, questions, and critique welcome.
> 
> My one decision that I need some feedback on is: What finish to use for the wood countertops? I will not be cutting on them.


Looking forward to following along as this progresses!


----------



## gizmodyne

*Corner Cabinets Part 2: It all starts with rough lumber. Sigh....*



I ripped and rough cut up my old fir beams. We had to take this picture several times to get a shot where I wasn't making the angry woodworker face. My poor little 10 amp Black and Decker circular saw was not cutting it. The blade kept coming loose (that's bad). I eventually switched over to my Craftsman 11 amp and got the job done.



I start by surveying the board with my metal detector. Usually I spend a few hours pulling nails, but a I am getting impatient and there were so many nails in this beam that I just ripped off a few inches.



If you have never worked with rough lumber, the next step is to clean it off with a wire brush and then surface one face on the jointer.

Ever since I started working with hand tools, I have been making an effort to work slower with these power tools and to set the tools for light cuts. The difference is a pleasant zipping sound as you pass the wood over the jointer, rather than a tearing/ grinding sound. Note: Grinding sounds in woodshop = bad news. Note 2: Unless you are grinding something.

As soon as one face is 90% flat. I begin to remove stock from the opposite face at the planer.

 I took shots of the wood entering and exiting the planer to show the difference after one pass. This stuff can be a little squirrely to plane as the thickness can vary (especially after Cool Hand Luke here resaws it). So good practice is to measure the thickest part of you board and set the planer at that setting first. Otherwise the planer is liable to come to a screaming halt as the circuit overloads when the thinner 7/8" stock transitions to 1" knot or so I have read.

 The stock has a nice orange brown patina at this point, but it is very difficult to preserve when you are looking for a specific thickness. In this case I am surfacing all of the face frame stock to 3/4" and relying on the planers depth stop in case I have to make more pieces. In reality I made the stock in several sessions and it turned out fine.

Once the stock is through the planer with a clean face it is time to start alternating faces. The purpose of flipping the stock face for face is to even out the amount of material removed from each face to minimize cupping or warping. This old lumber is so dry I have never had a problem with it warping, but I don't take that chance. I also keep it stacked up on stickers for a night before I work with it further.

During the process of making the stock I did re-saw a bunch of the stock.

 I recently watched the DVD that came with my Bandsaw which included how to set up the guides properly and account for drift (the tendency of the bandsaw to saw off of the line). Setting it up properly and taking slow cuts helped to achieve a truer dimension.

 The upper and lower guides are set a dollar bill's width from the blade. and the entire guard assembly is set above the stock as close as possible without interfering with the fence. I also joint one edge square to a face so that the stock runs through with the blade parallel to the faces. Otherwise you cut out two wedges instead of rectangles. Notice my use of a push stick. Safety first.

 Here is a shot of a freshly resawn board. The bandsaw is a significantly better way of resawing stock over the way my first contractor showed me. We used to just rip it with a chalk line and a circular saw. Scary, dusty, noisy. Then we run it wit the outside face down on the planer. It works though.

I still have a few pieces of leftover lumpy lumber from those days. You can see the ridges left from the saw. Hand tool people would be proud of me. I busted out the draw knife to remove these ridges before moving on to planing the stock.


*Next time:*
I finish prepping the stock and assemble the face frames. By the way, It takes longer to write this than it does to do it.


----------



## sbryan55

gizmodyne said:


> *Corner Cabinets Part 2: It all starts with rough lumber. Sigh....*
> 
> 
> 
> I ripped and rough cut up my old fir beams. We had to take this picture several times to get a shot where I wasn't making the angry woodworker face. My poor little 10 amp Black and Decker circular saw was not cutting it. The blade kept coming loose (that's bad). I eventually switched over to my Craftsman 11 amp and got the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> I start by surveying the board with my metal detector. Usually I spend a few hours pulling nails, but a I am getting impatient and there were so many nails in this beam that I just ripped off a few inches.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have never worked with rough lumber, the next step is to clean it off with a wire brush and then surface one face on the jointer.
> 
> Ever since I started working with hand tools, I have been making an effort to work slower with these power tools and to set the tools for light cuts. The difference is a pleasant zipping sound as you pass the wood over the jointer, rather than a tearing/ grinding sound. Note: Grinding sounds in woodshop = bad news. Note 2: Unless you are grinding something.
> 
> As soon as one face is 90% flat. I begin to remove stock from the opposite face at the planer.
> 
> I took shots of the wood entering and exiting the planer to show the difference after one pass. This stuff can be a little squirrely to plane as the thickness can vary (especially after Cool Hand Luke here resaws it). So good practice is to measure the thickest part of you board and set the planer at that setting first. Otherwise the planer is liable to come to a screaming halt as the circuit overloads when the thinner 7/8" stock transitions to 1" knot or so I have read.
> 
> The stock has a nice orange brown patina at this point, but it is very difficult to preserve when you are looking for a specific thickness. In this case I am surfacing all of the face frame stock to 3/4" and relying on the planers depth stop in case I have to make more pieces. In reality I made the stock in several sessions and it turned out fine.
> 
> Once the stock is through the planer with a clean face it is time to start alternating faces. The purpose of flipping the stock face for face is to even out the amount of material removed from each face to minimize cupping or warping. This old lumber is so dry I have never had a problem with it warping, but I don't take that chance. I also keep it stacked up on stickers for a night before I work with it further.
> 
> During the process of making the stock I did re-saw a bunch of the stock.
> 
> I recently watched the DVD that came with my Bandsaw which included how to set up the guides properly and account for drift (the tendency of the bandsaw to saw off of the line). Setting it up properly and taking slow cuts helped to achieve a truer dimension.
> 
> The upper and lower guides are set a dollar bill's width from the blade. and the entire guard assembly is set above the stock as close as possible without interfering with the fence. I also joint one edge square to a face so that the stock runs through with the blade parallel to the faces. Otherwise you cut out two wedges instead of rectangles. Notice my use of a push stick. Safety first.
> 
> Here is a shot of a freshly resawn board. The bandsaw is a significantly better way of resawing stock over the way my first contractor showed me. We used to just rip it with a chalk line and a circular saw. Scary, dusty, noisy. Then we run it wit the outside face down on the planer. It works though.
> 
> I still have a few pieces of leftover lumpy lumber from those days. You can see the ridges left from the saw. Hand tool people would be proud of me. I busted out the draw knife to remove these ridges before moving on to planing the stock.
> 
> 
> *Next time:*
> I finish prepping the stock and assemble the face frames. By the way, It takes longer to write this than it does to do it.


Thanks for taking the time to document this, Giz. I realize it is difficult to document these steps *and* work on the lumber at the same time but this is an interesting blog. I am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

gizmodyne said:


> *Corner Cabinets Part 2: It all starts with rough lumber. Sigh....*
> 
> 
> 
> I ripped and rough cut up my old fir beams. We had to take this picture several times to get a shot where I wasn't making the angry woodworker face. My poor little 10 amp Black and Decker circular saw was not cutting it. The blade kept coming loose (that's bad). I eventually switched over to my Craftsman 11 amp and got the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> I start by surveying the board with my metal detector. Usually I spend a few hours pulling nails, but a I am getting impatient and there were so many nails in this beam that I just ripped off a few inches.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have never worked with rough lumber, the next step is to clean it off with a wire brush and then surface one face on the jointer.
> 
> Ever since I started working with hand tools, I have been making an effort to work slower with these power tools and to set the tools for light cuts. The difference is a pleasant zipping sound as you pass the wood over the jointer, rather than a tearing/ grinding sound. Note: Grinding sounds in woodshop = bad news. Note 2: Unless you are grinding something.
> 
> As soon as one face is 90% flat. I begin to remove stock from the opposite face at the planer.
> 
> I took shots of the wood entering and exiting the planer to show the difference after one pass. This stuff can be a little squirrely to plane as the thickness can vary (especially after Cool Hand Luke here resaws it). So good practice is to measure the thickest part of you board and set the planer at that setting first. Otherwise the planer is liable to come to a screaming halt as the circuit overloads when the thinner 7/8" stock transitions to 1" knot or so I have read.
> 
> The stock has a nice orange brown patina at this point, but it is very difficult to preserve when you are looking for a specific thickness. In this case I am surfacing all of the face frame stock to 3/4" and relying on the planers depth stop in case I have to make more pieces. In reality I made the stock in several sessions and it turned out fine.
> 
> Once the stock is through the planer with a clean face it is time to start alternating faces. The purpose of flipping the stock face for face is to even out the amount of material removed from each face to minimize cupping or warping. This old lumber is so dry I have never had a problem with it warping, but I don't take that chance. I also keep it stacked up on stickers for a night before I work with it further.
> 
> During the process of making the stock I did re-saw a bunch of the stock.
> 
> I recently watched the DVD that came with my Bandsaw which included how to set up the guides properly and account for drift (the tendency of the bandsaw to saw off of the line). Setting it up properly and taking slow cuts helped to achieve a truer dimension.
> 
> The upper and lower guides are set a dollar bill's width from the blade. and the entire guard assembly is set above the stock as close as possible without interfering with the fence. I also joint one edge square to a face so that the stock runs through with the blade parallel to the faces. Otherwise you cut out two wedges instead of rectangles. Notice my use of a push stick. Safety first.
> 
> Here is a shot of a freshly resawn board. The bandsaw is a significantly better way of resawing stock over the way my first contractor showed me. We used to just rip it with a chalk line and a circular saw. Scary, dusty, noisy. Then we run it wit the outside face down on the planer. It works though.
> 
> I still have a few pieces of leftover lumpy lumber from those days. You can see the ridges left from the saw. Hand tool people would be proud of me. I busted out the draw knife to remove these ridges before moving on to planing the stock.
> 
> 
> *Next time:*
> I finish prepping the stock and assemble the face frames. By the way, It takes longer to write this than it does to do it.


Nice start.


----------



## gizmodyne

*Face Frames for Beginners*

*Chicken or Egg?*

Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.









A shot of my dining room.

I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).

For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.

*Joinery Options*

On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.

My logic:

My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.

*Pocket Screws*
You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.

I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.








I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.

I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into. 









It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.









The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.









I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.









I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.









The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.

I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.







This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.








It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.

From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.








I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.

Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).








...and one more frame 









I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.

Next time I start the boxes.

Comments and questions always welcomed.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


Yours frames look great. Have fun!

I use pocket hole screws for most of my pieces.
I also attach the face frames and tops with Pocket hole screws.
Nice sturdy joint.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


I´m still far a way from to do this but your dinning room looks great

Dennis a newbee


----------



## mnguy

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


Excellent idea to start with the face frames to better gauge scale, height, etc. I used some cardboard mockups a couple of times doing my kitchen cabinets so my wife and I could see and agree on dimensions. Nice documentation of your thoughts and process.

I used pocket screws for all my face frames and glued and clamped them to the carcasses. Like John, I used them to attach the frames where I couldn't get clamps or cauls to work well. I was going to use biscuits ala Norm, but couldn't see the need for cabinets that screwed in place.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


Nice looking face frames.


----------



## SteveMI

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


I picked up a few good points, thanks.

Does everybody use their TS for the large flat assembly table? Thought I was in the small minority.

Steve.


----------



## Jimi_C

gizmodyne said:


> *Face Frames for Beginners*
> 
> *Chicken or Egg?*
> 
> Face frame cabinets are traditional in old houses like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot of my dining room.
> 
> I have received some questions about why I started with the face frame rather than the cabinet boxes. Which is kind of a chicken or egg, pins or tails first type of question. If you do the math right it doesn't matter as one should fit the other. Or build one to fit the space and build the other to match it (my actual method).
> 
> For me cabinet building is interactive. I have the liberty of doing either, but like to see the face frames to help me visualize.I draw out the plan, but it is hard to tell how it will look in the kitchen. Kristin wanted a shorter cabinet because she is not as tall as me and the last cabinets are a bit tall for her. So I built one frame, and she declared it too short after seeing it in the kitchen. No problem: Mill up new stock and make another frame to the desired height. Note to future self: I recommend starting with the larger frame first and then working your way down.
> 
> *Joinery Options*
> 
> On the original cabinets in these old bungalows, the face frame parts are simply nailed to the cabinet boxes and not joined to one another. They are still operational after 100 years. The method I employ is to make the frame with pocket screws and nail it the boxes. It is semi-traditional, semi-modern. The nail holes don't bother me at all.
> 
> My logic:
> 
> My Dewalt biscuit joiner won't accommodate tiny face frame biscuits. I contemplated Domino-ing the frame together, but a loose tenon system requires a clamp job. True tenons are just too much time and effort for such a simple project. Dowels are pretty basic, but I never bought a dowel jig.
> 
> *Pocket Screws*
> You can't beat pocket screws for ease of frame construction.
> 
> I start by laying the surfaced parts out according to my plan layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mark an up arrow on all the parts for alignment purposes.
> 
> I have one of the earlier Kreg jigs that I screwed to a plywood base. The jig has three holes at different spacings depending on the width of the stock. I have an old corded drill that I keep the Kreg bit permanently chucked into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 10 seconds to drill the two holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1" stock is a bit unsteady in the jig so I place a wider piece of stock next to it to keep it square to the jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all 12 joints in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flip the entire frame end for end so that I can begin joining the parts. You have to work with the screw side up visible which is slightly confusing unless you look at the entire assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kreg face clamp aligns the faces of the parts flush. I like to hang two corners of the project off a table or table saw. It helps to have someone steady the larger piece or to clamp it. Or just keep fighting it like a "real man". I am using my thumb here to check the alignment of the two parts.
> 
> I try not to measure at all when putting these things together. The area for the top drawers measures 5" so I cut a 5" spacer block to set the distance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is far superior to measuring. I needed a 12" space for the bottom drawer so I used my 12" level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a no-brainer approach which is the best approach for no-brain guys like me.
> 
> From there on it is just assembly line with the drill and screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a few cracks due to over driving the screws into dry stock but they won't be visible after glue up. I am not using glue yet. I will assemble with glue after building the boxes and making sure everything fits. It is a royal pain to do so when the project is glued.
> 
> Here is a shot of happy guy with a finished face frame (Framed face in face frame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and one more frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not learned my lesson about leaning the frame up against rolling tools. These frames are not very sturdy until attached so I will hide them in the office.
> 
> Next time I start the boxes.
> 
> Comments and questions always welcomed.


Every book I've read says to do the face frames first, and that's what I do. I'm not sure if it matters, because you're right - if you've measured everything correctly and have your tools setup accurately, it shouldn't matter.

Next time though, I'm painting/finishing the face frames first before attaching them to the carcasses…


----------



## gizmodyne

*Making Window Sashes with Loose Tenons (dominos) 1*

Have not been here much in the last year or so. I got a new position at work which has taken up more time in a good way. I have actually built a bunch more of the kitchen cabinets which I will post later.

I am finally building some removable sliding windows for the porch. I put some fixed windows in a few years ago, but it was long enough that I completely forgot how to do the job smoothly. So I am going to document it this time.

In this blog: How to make the frames.








Here are two of the finished frames along with the remaining doug fir stock to be used later.

My friend came over during my winter vacation and persuaded me to get started on this project though I really needed to finish some wood countertops. We went to a lumber yard where they sell and store the old fir beams that I love and I picked through them. I have a ton of blogs on how to process this stuff so I will leave that off here. I selected straight grain wood. After a day or so of planing and squaring I had the wood down to the frame parts.

I kept matching stock for the rails and stiles.









After setting up each frame marked each corner of the with a letter, marked an arrow towards the inner edge and wrote the word up on the outside face(to the world) of each piece. When tenoning and routing the stock must face up (outside face) and the inside edge must face the bit.

Here I use the domino to cut the mortises. In the background you see the finished pieces.








I have a Trend Airshield. I kept getting really bad sinus infections so I upgraded to this and I love it.









*Router Joints*
This took me hours to figure out, so I will save you the trouble:

The joints and profiles are cut by two bit I am using Freud Sash bits for 1 3/8" stock. The first is used on the end. My friend brought over his router table so that we could run the bits simultaneously. The trick is to set up the coping bit first. It has to many variables because each time you raise it, it also moves closer laterally, and each time you lower it it cuts deeper. So if you set that to approximate height and then adjust the other bit which is controls depth of cut with a bering. My friends router table was put together backwards so I had very little support for the stock and used my homemade coping jig and the fence to run things. Just a note: The rail stock must be sized a 1/2" longer account for the joint being cut (1/4" lost per end).









This router table has good dust collection but needs a power switch.

The next step is to run the profiles on the inside edges of all stock. The matching bit cuts the profile and the rabbet for the glass at the same time. I settled on a three pass technique.










To help prevent tear out/chipping/ massive break out, I scored the 1/4' rabbet line with my marking gauge.









*Matching the Joints*
Normally these sash joints are made with a true mortise and tenon. Since I am using loose tenons, I still had material to remove.

I marked the joint:









Then set up my little Bosch trim router (love this tool) with a small flush bering bit.









After trimming up the line:









I cleaned up with a chisel:


















When fitting the joints I had to undercut the edge and peel off a little strip of the profile (not pictured.)

*Assembly*
Here is how it goes together









After dry fitting and more adjustment I glued up. I put glue on the stiles first and then glued the tenons into the rails before assembly.









Checking for square:









Two cooking in the clamps:









and the other four









*Next time*
Sticking and sanding and staining oh my.


----------



## SPalm

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Window Sashes with Loose Tenons (dominos) 1*
> 
> Have not been here much in the last year or so. I got a new position at work which has taken up more time in a good way. I have actually built a bunch more of the kitchen cabinets which I will post later.
> 
> I am finally building some removable sliding windows for the porch. I put some fixed windows in a few years ago, but it was long enough that I completely forgot how to do the job smoothly. So I am going to document it this time.
> 
> In this blog: How to make the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two of the finished frames along with the remaining doug fir stock to be used later.
> 
> My friend came over during my winter vacation and persuaded me to get started on this project though I really needed to finish some wood countertops. We went to a lumber yard where they sell and store the old fir beams that I love and I picked through them. I have a ton of blogs on how to process this stuff so I will leave that off here. I selected straight grain wood. After a day or so of planing and squaring I had the wood down to the frame parts.
> 
> I kept matching stock for the rails and stiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After setting up each frame marked each corner of the with a letter, marked an arrow towards the inner edge and wrote the word up on the outside face(to the world) of each piece. When tenoning and routing the stock must face up (outside face) and the inside edge must face the bit.
> 
> Here I use the domino to cut the mortises. In the background you see the finished pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Trend Airshield. I kept getting really bad sinus infections so I upgraded to this and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Router Joints*
> This took me hours to figure out, so I will save you the trouble:
> 
> The joints and profiles are cut by two bit I am using Freud Sash bits for 1 3/8" stock. The first is used on the end. My friend brought over his router table so that we could run the bits simultaneously. The trick is to set up the coping bit first. It has to many variables because each time you raise it, it also moves closer laterally, and each time you lower it it cuts deeper. So if you set that to approximate height and then adjust the other bit which is controls depth of cut with a bering. My friends router table was put together backwards so I had very little support for the stock and used my homemade coping jig and the fence to run things. Just a note: The rail stock must be sized a 1/2" longer account for the joint being cut (1/4" lost per end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This router table has good dust collection but needs a power switch.
> 
> The next step is to run the profiles on the inside edges of all stock. The matching bit cuts the profile and the rabbet for the glass at the same time. I settled on a three pass technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help prevent tear out/chipping/ massive break out, I scored the 1/4' rabbet line with my marking gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matching the Joints*
> Normally these sash joints are made with a true mortise and tenon. Since I am using loose tenons, I still had material to remove.
> 
> I marked the joint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then set up my little Bosch trim router (love this tool) with a small flush bering bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trimming up the line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned up with a chisel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fitting the joints I had to undercut the edge and peel off a little strip of the profile (not pictured.)
> 
> *Assembly*
> Here is how it goes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dry fitting and more adjustment I glued up. I put glue on the stiles first and then glued the tenons into the rails before assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking for square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cooking in the clamps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Sticking and sanding and staining oh my.


Looks great. That is mighty fine.
Nice to see ya buddy.

Steve


----------



## Fireball

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Window Sashes with Loose Tenons (dominos) 1*
> 
> Have not been here much in the last year or so. I got a new position at work which has taken up more time in a good way. I have actually built a bunch more of the kitchen cabinets which I will post later.
> 
> I am finally building some removable sliding windows for the porch. I put some fixed windows in a few years ago, but it was long enough that I completely forgot how to do the job smoothly. So I am going to document it this time.
> 
> In this blog: How to make the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two of the finished frames along with the remaining doug fir stock to be used later.
> 
> My friend came over during my winter vacation and persuaded me to get started on this project though I really needed to finish some wood countertops. We went to a lumber yard where they sell and store the old fir beams that I love and I picked through them. I have a ton of blogs on how to process this stuff so I will leave that off here. I selected straight grain wood. After a day or so of planing and squaring I had the wood down to the frame parts.
> 
> I kept matching stock for the rails and stiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After setting up each frame marked each corner of the with a letter, marked an arrow towards the inner edge and wrote the word up on the outside face(to the world) of each piece. When tenoning and routing the stock must face up (outside face) and the inside edge must face the bit.
> 
> Here I use the domino to cut the mortises. In the background you see the finished pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Trend Airshield. I kept getting really bad sinus infections so I upgraded to this and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Router Joints*
> This took me hours to figure out, so I will save you the trouble:
> 
> The joints and profiles are cut by two bit I am using Freud Sash bits for 1 3/8" stock. The first is used on the end. My friend brought over his router table so that we could run the bits simultaneously. The trick is to set up the coping bit first. It has to many variables because each time you raise it, it also moves closer laterally, and each time you lower it it cuts deeper. So if you set that to approximate height and then adjust the other bit which is controls depth of cut with a bering. My friends router table was put together backwards so I had very little support for the stock and used my homemade coping jig and the fence to run things. Just a note: The rail stock must be sized a 1/2" longer account for the joint being cut (1/4" lost per end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This router table has good dust collection but needs a power switch.
> 
> The next step is to run the profiles on the inside edges of all stock. The matching bit cuts the profile and the rabbet for the glass at the same time. I settled on a three pass technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help prevent tear out/chipping/ massive break out, I scored the 1/4' rabbet line with my marking gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matching the Joints*
> Normally these sash joints are made with a true mortise and tenon. Since I am using loose tenons, I still had material to remove.
> 
> I marked the joint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then set up my little Bosch trim router (love this tool) with a small flush bering bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trimming up the line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned up with a chisel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fitting the joints I had to undercut the edge and peel off a little strip of the profile (not pictured.)
> 
> *Assembly*
> Here is how it goes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dry fitting and more adjustment I glued up. I put glue on the stiles first and then glued the tenons into the rails before assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking for square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cooking in the clamps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Sticking and sanding and staining oh my.


Giz! Welcome back. Nice looking stuff as always. Will be looking forward to seeing the progress on your kitchen.


----------



## studie

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Window Sashes with Loose Tenons (dominos) 1*
> 
> Have not been here much in the last year or so. I got a new position at work which has taken up more time in a good way. I have actually built a bunch more of the kitchen cabinets which I will post later.
> 
> I am finally building some removable sliding windows for the porch. I put some fixed windows in a few years ago, but it was long enough that I completely forgot how to do the job smoothly. So I am going to document it this time.
> 
> In this blog: How to make the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two of the finished frames along with the remaining doug fir stock to be used later.
> 
> My friend came over during my winter vacation and persuaded me to get started on this project though I really needed to finish some wood countertops. We went to a lumber yard where they sell and store the old fir beams that I love and I picked through them. I have a ton of blogs on how to process this stuff so I will leave that off here. I selected straight grain wood. After a day or so of planing and squaring I had the wood down to the frame parts.
> 
> I kept matching stock for the rails and stiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After setting up each frame marked each corner of the with a letter, marked an arrow towards the inner edge and wrote the word up on the outside face(to the world) of each piece. When tenoning and routing the stock must face up (outside face) and the inside edge must face the bit.
> 
> Here I use the domino to cut the mortises. In the background you see the finished pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Trend Airshield. I kept getting really bad sinus infections so I upgraded to this and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Router Joints*
> This took me hours to figure out, so I will save you the trouble:
> 
> The joints and profiles are cut by two bit I am using Freud Sash bits for 1 3/8" stock. The first is used on the end. My friend brought over his router table so that we could run the bits simultaneously. The trick is to set up the coping bit first. It has to many variables because each time you raise it, it also moves closer laterally, and each time you lower it it cuts deeper. So if you set that to approximate height and then adjust the other bit which is controls depth of cut with a bering. My friends router table was put together backwards so I had very little support for the stock and used my homemade coping jig and the fence to run things. Just a note: The rail stock must be sized a 1/2" longer account for the joint being cut (1/4" lost per end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This router table has good dust collection but needs a power switch.
> 
> The next step is to run the profiles on the inside edges of all stock. The matching bit cuts the profile and the rabbet for the glass at the same time. I settled on a three pass technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help prevent tear out/chipping/ massive break out, I scored the 1/4' rabbet line with my marking gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matching the Joints*
> Normally these sash joints are made with a true mortise and tenon. Since I am using loose tenons, I still had material to remove.
> 
> I marked the joint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then set up my little Bosch trim router (love this tool) with a small flush bering bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trimming up the line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned up with a chisel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fitting the joints I had to undercut the edge and peel off a little strip of the profile (not pictured.)
> 
> *Assembly*
> Here is how it goes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dry fitting and more adjustment I glued up. I put glue on the stiles first and then glued the tenons into the rails before assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking for square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cooking in the clamps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Sticking and sanding and staining oh my.


Cool use of the Domino, Great wood and thanks for the info!!


----------



## Tangle

gizmodyne said:


> *Making Window Sashes with Loose Tenons (dominos) 1*
> 
> Have not been here much in the last year or so. I got a new position at work which has taken up more time in a good way. I have actually built a bunch more of the kitchen cabinets which I will post later.
> 
> I am finally building some removable sliding windows for the porch. I put some fixed windows in a few years ago, but it was long enough that I completely forgot how to do the job smoothly. So I am going to document it this time.
> 
> In this blog: How to make the frames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two of the finished frames along with the remaining doug fir stock to be used later.
> 
> My friend came over during my winter vacation and persuaded me to get started on this project though I really needed to finish some wood countertops. We went to a lumber yard where they sell and store the old fir beams that I love and I picked through them. I have a ton of blogs on how to process this stuff so I will leave that off here. I selected straight grain wood. After a day or so of planing and squaring I had the wood down to the frame parts.
> 
> I kept matching stock for the rails and stiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After setting up each frame marked each corner of the with a letter, marked an arrow towards the inner edge and wrote the word up on the outside face(to the world) of each piece. When tenoning and routing the stock must face up (outside face) and the inside edge must face the bit.
> 
> Here I use the domino to cut the mortises. In the background you see the finished pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Trend Airshield. I kept getting really bad sinus infections so I upgraded to this and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Router Joints*
> This took me hours to figure out, so I will save you the trouble:
> 
> The joints and profiles are cut by two bit I am using Freud Sash bits for 1 3/8" stock. The first is used on the end. My friend brought over his router table so that we could run the bits simultaneously. The trick is to set up the coping bit first. It has to many variables because each time you raise it, it also moves closer laterally, and each time you lower it it cuts deeper. So if you set that to approximate height and then adjust the other bit which is controls depth of cut with a bering. My friends router table was put together backwards so I had very little support for the stock and used my homemade coping jig and the fence to run things. Just a note: The rail stock must be sized a 1/2" longer account for the joint being cut (1/4" lost per end).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This router table has good dust collection but needs a power switch.
> 
> The next step is to run the profiles on the inside edges of all stock. The matching bit cuts the profile and the rabbet for the glass at the same time. I settled on a three pass technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help prevent tear out/chipping/ massive break out, I scored the 1/4' rabbet line with my marking gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matching the Joints*
> Normally these sash joints are made with a true mortise and tenon. Since I am using loose tenons, I still had material to remove.
> 
> I marked the joint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then set up my little Bosch trim router (love this tool) with a small flush bering bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After trimming up the line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned up with a chisel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When fitting the joints I had to undercut the edge and peel off a little strip of the profile (not pictured.)
> 
> *Assembly*
> Here is how it goes together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dry fitting and more adjustment I glued up. I put glue on the stiles first and then glued the tenons into the rails before assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking for square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two cooking in the clamps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other four
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next time*
> Sticking and sanding and staining oh my.


By golly, Giz, that looks about right.


----------



## gizmodyne

*The Next Chapter*

After 14 years we decided to sell our little bungalow.

It has been a long time since the journey started and I learned everything I know about woodworking from building and renovating that house.

During its listing the house was featured on the  Real Estate Blog curbed and as the L.A. Times home of the day.

We miss the house after putting so much sweat and tears and hard work into every nook. I also miss the shop, but it was time to move on.

In the last five years our family has grown and we decided we needed more space.










We moved in August. ...I'll open up a new block series featuring our new house.


----------



## CaptainSkully

gizmodyne said:


> *The Next Chapter*
> 
> After 14 years we decided to sell our little bungalow.
> 
> It has been a long time since the journey started and I learned everything I know about woodworking from building and renovating that house.
> 
> During its listing the house was featured on the  Real Estate Blog curbed and as the L.A. Times home of the day.
> 
> We miss the house after putting so much sweat and tears and hard work into every nook. I also miss the shop, but it was time to move on.
> 
> In the last five years our family has grown and we decided we needed more space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved in August. ...I'll open up a new block series featuring our new house.


I've always enjoyed your A&C contributions to this forum throughout the years. You really inspired me. I'm looking forward to new projects.


----------



## gizmodyne

gizmodyne said:


> *The Next Chapter*
> 
> After 14 years we decided to sell our little bungalow.
> 
> It has been a long time since the journey started and I learned everything I know about woodworking from building and renovating that house.
> 
> During its listing the house was featured on the  Real Estate Blog curbed and as the L.A. Times home of the day.
> 
> We miss the house after putting so much sweat and tears and hard work into every nook. I also miss the shop, but it was time to move on.
> 
> In the last five years our family has grown and we decided we needed more space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved in August. ...I'll open up a new block series featuring our new house.


Thanks Skully! With the little ones it has been hard to get out to the shop.


----------



## hnau

gizmodyne said:


> *The Next Chapter*
> 
> After 14 years we decided to sell our little bungalow.
> 
> It has been a long time since the journey started and I learned everything I know about woodworking from building and renovating that house.
> 
> During its listing the house was featured on the  Real Estate Blog curbed and as the L.A. Times home of the day.
> 
> We miss the house after putting so much sweat and tears and hard work into every nook. I also miss the shop, but it was time to move on.
> 
> In the last five years our family has grown and we decided we needed more space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved in August. ...I'll open up a new block series featuring our new house.


----------

